# Think Tank > Political Philosophy & Government Policy >  Dictator of the British Empire

## Firestarter

When I tell the people in Britain that they´re ruled by dictator Queen Elizabeth, they think I’m insane. Arguably England is the only real colonial power left in the world.

LETTERS PRINCE CHARLES
It is well-known that Queen Elizabeth has a weekly talk with the puppet she selected for Prime Minister. That the Royals talk with politicians to give them “advice” becomes clear when you read the letters Prince Charles sent to several members of cabinet.
It is clear that when Charles advises ministers on politics, his mother does the same but with more authority. Here’s the story on these letters (including a link “You can read them in full here” where you can search with “prince of Wales”): http://uk.businessinsider.com/prince...ll-text-2015-5

I think the most interesting of these letters are to the (then) Prime Minister Tony Blair of September 8, 2004 and February 24, 2005 (and the replies from Blair) that address the topics British agriculture, investments in the military and the global warming problem (that´s depopulation Agenda21): https://www.gov.uk/government/upload...ed_Letters.pdf


QUEEN ELIZABETH – DICTATORIAL POWERS
Britain doesn’t even have a constitution, but a number of “Acts” that together can be considered the constitution. The Bill of Rights of 1689 has never been repealed, so you already know that Britain doesn’t respect human rights any better than was the standard in the 17th century. I did read Wikipedia (and some other websites) to get an idea on the “constitution” of Great Britain: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Consti...United_Kingdom

According to Wikipedia these are some of the powers of Queen Elizabeth, she can: 1) dismiss and appoint the Prime Minister, 2) dismiss and appoint other ministers, 3) summon and prorogue Parliament, 4) grant or refuse Royal Assent to bills (making them valid and law), 5) commission officers in the army, 6) command the army, 7) appoint members to the Privy Council, 8) issue and withdraw passports, 9) grant prerogative of mercy, 10) grant honours, 11) create corporations by Royal Charter, 12) appoint bishops and archbishops of the Church of England, 13) ratify and make treaties, 14) declare war and peace, 15) recognise states, 16) accredit and receive diplomats, 17) fill vacancies in the Supreme Court.Only since 2011 the Queen doesn´t have the power to dissolve parliament anymore (in the Netherlands the King does have this power).
The conclusion can only be that British Queen is nothing but a dictator. Please note that it’s Elizabeth that appointed Prime Minister Theresa May and dismissed the other ministers and secretaries over Brexit.

The Queen can make new laws by “Orders in Council” that either come in effect immediately as sort of a decree (Royal Prerogatives), but can be repealed by the Parliament, or with an act of Parliament. There is only one other institute in Britain that can propose laws, this is not the democratically elected House of Commons, but the Queen’s Privy Council that can propose Orders of Council without the Queen´s approval. Although I doubt if this is possible for all types of laws (and still the Royal assent is required).
To make things even less democratic than in the Kingdom of the Netherlands, there’s the House of Lords (peers) most of which get appointed by the Queen. There used to be more “hereditary peers” in the House of Lords, but this has been restricted to 92 (of a grand total of 798), to give the Queen even more freedom to choose whomever she wants. Formally the House of Lords since 1911 cannot prevent Bills from coming into effect (a veto), but in reality has done so regularly.

According to the following story Elizabeth has a number of cartoonish powers (but I don’t think it’s funny). The Queen has her personal cash printing machine. She doesn’t have to pay taxes but does so voluntarily (does anybody believe this?). Elizabeth is immune from prosecution. In 1975 Queen Elizabeth ordered the Governor-General to fire the Prime Minister of Australia: http://uk.businessinsider.com/weirde...olphins-2015-5

In 2013 it was made public that Queen Elizabeth and Prince Charles in 39 occasions used their power to block bills (while we are made to believe that the last time the Royal assent was used to block a law was in 1708). In one occasion Elizabeth torpedoed the transfer of powers to authorise military intervention in Iraq from the Queen to the parliament: https://www.theguardian.com/uk/2013/...als-veto-bills


THE COLONIES / CANADA
All the countries of the Commonwealth with a Governor-General are in effect colonies under the reign of Queen Elizabeth II (see the dismissal of the Australian Prime Minister in 1975). The following colonies have a Governor-General (in between brackets the year they were established with Governor-General): Antigua and Barbuda (since 1981), Australia (1901), Bahamas (1973), Barbados (1966), Belize (1981), Canada (1867), Grenada (1974), Jamaica (1962), New Zealand (1917), Papua New Guinea (1975), Saint Kitts and Nevis (1983), Saint Lucia (1979), Saint Vincent and the Grenadines (1979), Solomon Islands (1978), Tuvalu (1978).

_Canada was created by an act of the Parliament of Great Britain called the_ British North America Act, 1867 _(__the_ Constitution Act, 1867_). This has never been repealed, so – by law – Canada is a colony of England_. If you understand that words like “constitutional convention”, don´t mean that the Queen doesn´t use these powers you already know she is the ruling dictator of the British Empire; in the following is all the evidence you need to know that Canada is part of the dictatorship of Queen Elizabeth II: _http://www.justice.gc.ca/eng/csj-sjc/just/05.html
_
In Canada (and also in the other countries with a Governor-General) it’s the Governor-General (selected by the Queen) that proposes laws (bills); laws only come into effect if they are approved by the democratically elected House of Commons of Canada (1 for each of the 4 provinces), the senate and “assented” by the Queen. The Governor-General summons qualified Senators to the Senate (like the House of Lords). Also interesting to note is that only since 1949 Canada has its own Supreme Court (before that the English Courts ruled supreme over Canada).

The following is from the Canada CONSTITUTION ACT, 1867 (pay close attention to art. 54).



> 24. The Governor General shall from Time to Time, in the Queen’s Name, by Instrument under the Great Seal of Canada, summon qualified Persons to the Senate; and, subject to the Provisions of this Act, every Person so summoned shall become and be a Member of the Senate and a Senator.
> 54. It shall not be lawful for the House of Commons to adopt or pass any Vote, Resolution, Address, or Bill for the Appropriation of any Part of the Public Revenue, or of any Tax or Impost, to any Purpose that has not been first recommended to that House by Message of the Governor General in the Session in which such Vote, Resolution, Address, or Bill is proposed.
> 55. Where a Bill passed by the Houses of the Parliament is presented to the Governor General for the Queen’s Assent, he shall declare, according to his Discretion, but subject to the Provisions of this Act and to Her Majesty’s Instructions, either that he assents thereto in the Queen’s Name, or that he withholds the Queen’s Assent, or that he reserves the Bill for the Signification of the Queen’s Pleasure.


If you want an example of a Royal family with only ceremonial powers, you could read the Japanese constitution, where the Emperor doesn’t have real (executive) power...


DIEGO GARCIA
Another interesting story about the abuse of powers is that in 1966 the Queen’s Privy Council evicted the 2,000 inhabitants of the 65 islands of the Chagos Archipelago, so that the USA could station a military base on Diego Garcia. In 2000 in a judicial review claim by Olivier Bancoult the Court of Appeal ruled the 1971 Immigration Ordinance preventing resettlement unlawful.
In 2004 the Privy Council simply changed the procedure under which the eviction was ordered, by Order in Council to overturn the ruling. In 2006 the High Court of Justice decided the 2004 order was unlawful. On October 22, 2008 the House of Lords decided to uphold the order of 2004 (let’s call it democracy): 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/R_v_Se...ancoult_(No_2)


MURDER OF LADY DI
When a subject needs to be silenced the Royals have their legal or illegal ways.
The murder of Lady Diana in 1997 got a lot of attention, how could anybody believe that the chauffeur of a multimillionaire would cause a fatal traffic accident? This was not some cheap car, that wouldn’t keep the people in the car safe. Diana and Dodi Al Fayed where clearly happy with all of the attention in the media, so why would they run from the paparazzi?
I’ve seen a lot of rumours that the “accident” was caused by first blinding the driver with a bright flash of light and blocking the breaks of the car (see the book by former British agent Richard Tomlinson). The photos of the car after the crash indicate that the bodyguard that survived on the front seat would have been more injured than Diana and Al Fayed in the back seat.

The following story seems too good to be true. In the documentary "_Diana: The Witnesses In The Tunnel"_ Doctor Frederic Mailliez (that was coincidentally in the tunnel) testified that Diana was only slightly injured directly after the crash: http://princess-diana-murder.blogspot.nl/

The photographs on this site were removed from internet. When I put the following photograph, that shows Lady Di alive and well after the crash (with a photo of the crashed car), on https://forum.davidicke.com, it was removed immediately from https://forum.davidicke.com, it later mysteriously reappeared:

This photograph was shown on the blogspot.nl site above the text: “_Dr. Mailliez supplies with oxygen Princess Diana, slightly injured, while CNN & Co. "seriously" set the stage for the murder, while allowing a glimpse at the horrible truth_”.
The story on the photograph is in the section “_Why one of the photos of Diana in the car was published 2006 in Italy_”.

----------


## Firestarter

Most people have never even heard of David Icke, but for millions hes the number 1 conspiracy theorist. To illustrate Ickes popularity his forum boasts: _Most users ever online was 30,561, 14-09-2012 at 06:27 PM_.
There are a lot of easily impressionable people that believe conspiracy theories, just because Icke says so, for example: the earth is ruled by reptilians/ETs and there is no moon.

When I posted on the forum eerstehulpbijrecht.nl (of state network KRO) earlier in 2016, after several weeks I got an additional anti-spam filter for every post I made (after I had already logged in with username/password). After I put some less than flattering information about the Dutch and British Monarchies on davidicke.com, yesterday I got exactly the same filter (in Dutch for this American site!).
This is evidence that David Icke is nothing but a puppet for the Dutch and British Royal families. See the screenprint of yesterday.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

O, if only Britain _were_ still a monarchy, it would be much better governed.

----------


## Firestarter

I have some information on crimes against humanity against children in Canada, colony of England.
These are the responsible Governor Generals from 1946 till 1974 (in between brackets the years in which they were appointed): The Viscount Alexander of Tunis (1946), Vincent Massey (1952), Georges Vanier (1959), and Roland Michener (1967-1974).

Another scandal is the terrible story of the ten thousands Duplessis orphans, that were sentenced to mental diseases in Canada in the 1940s and 1950s. That were named after former Quebec Prime Minister Maurice Duplessis. Already in 1962 the Bedard Commission acknowledged that one-third of the 22,000 psychiatric patients were wrongly institutionalised:
http://www.freedommag.org/english/vol37i1/page04.htm
http://historyofrights.ca/encyclopae...essis-orphans/
These children were simply told one day that they were retards, didnt get any schooling and had to perform slave labour. As if this wasnt enough they got corporal punishment, experimental anti-psychotics (like Chlorpromazine), ECT, lobotomies, and were sexually molested. Medical records were falsified to hide the evidence.
The orphanages were stimulated to declare these children insane because the government paid only $1.25 a day for orphans, but $2.75 a day for psychiatric patients. In 1999, Léo-Paul Lauzon and Martin Poirier estimated that Christian groups received $70 million in subsidies (measured in 1999 dollars) by claiming children as "mentally deficient" while the government saved $37 million by changing one of its orphanages from educational institution to psychiatric hospital.
In 2001 the Canadian government offered 10,000 dollar plus an additional 1000 dollar for each year spent in an asylum, only, to surviving orphans that got lobotomies (1,500 people qualified for compensation) and in 2006 they provided an additional $26 million compensation. To put this in perspective: this is less than the orphanages got in the first place, while 1000 dollar a year amounts to 2.76 dollar per day of torture.
Not one of the psychiatrists and child care workers that participated in the torture of these children were charged in a criminal case.

This is also indicative for the reason dictators want a Prime Minister. These orphans were named after Prime Minister Duplessis, when in reality the Governor General simply ordered the Prime Minister what to do in accordance with the wishes of the Queen, and the Prime Minister can be used for a scapegoat.

The genocide on Native American children in Catholic residential schools in Canada from the end of the nineteenth century on is well-documented. It is estimated that some 50,000 children were killed, while also a lot of potential mothers were sterilised.
Here you can read that the Canadian government (of Queen Elizabeth) together with the Catholic Church has been trying to exterminate all Native Americans (for a final solution): http://canadiangenocide.nativeweb.org/genocide.pdf
On April 12, 1910 D.C. Scott declared: _It is readily acknowledged that Indian children lose their natural resistance to illness by habitating so closely in these schools, and that they die at a much higher rate than in their villages. But this alone does not justify a change in the policy of this Department, which is geared towards the final solution of our Indian Problem_.

----------


## Firestarter

Heres the documentary "Diana: The Witnesses In The Tunnel" (2007): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1YtUqz0xNY
This documentary is more about the paparazzi than about the murder of Diana (it implies that the photographers were unjustly blamed for the death). Several photographers testify that they were harassed by the French police to give up their pictures of the car wreck with Diana in it.

The most interesting parts of the documentary are the following 2 statements of Doctor Frederic Mailliez - that provided Diana with first aid in the tunnel (you can go to the time stamps if you don't care to watch the whole documentary).
11:04  11:20: _she [Diana] didnt have any blood on her face, but she was unconscious and her head was down like that and she had difficulty to breathe, so she needed some assistance very quickly_
15:56  16:06: _I thought_ _this beautiful woman had a good chance to live because I thought it was just a head injury_
This is nothing less than the testimony from a medical doctor that inspected Diana personally, and concluded that she was not that badly injured to die (from these injuries).

----------


## Firestarter

So far I’ve found evidence that:
1) Doctor Frederic Mailliez’ medical opinion was that Diana would survive.
2) A photograph that shows that Diana wasn’t visibly hurt after the crash.
3) The photographers at the scene were harassed and had their pictures confiscated (so the French police were part of the cover-up of the murder).
4) Internet is censored, the pictures were removed from http://princess-diana-murder.blogspot.nl/.

ROMUALD RAT – FIRST ON THE SCENCE
Interestingly Doctor Frederic Mailliez (with his friend Mark Butt) wasn’t the first to help Diana. The photographer Romuald Rat with his driver Stephane Darmon arrived at the scene before Mailliez; Rat opened the door where he saw Diana laying on the floor of the car, took her pulse and spoke some soothing words to her. The following site also includes a short video of an interview with Rat (in French): http://www.aparchive.com/metadata/FR...age=1&b=6cce33

STRANGE PHOTOGRAPHS
Now look at the following photograph that shows “Diana” horribly injured, and then look again at the picture above that shows that Diana didn’t have visible injuries.


Here’s a photograph with blood on the outside of the car (in the blue squares). They are freeing bodyguard Trevor Rees Jones on the front passenger seat. The back door of the car opens just fine, Diana has already been removed, so why would it take 1 and a half hours to get her to the hospital. I remember that the state media told that it took so long because Diana had to be freed from the car.
After the car crash at 0:25 A.M. at 0:32 A.M. the fire men and ambulance arrive. Only on 1:25 A.M. the ambulance left to arrive at the Pitié-Salpétrière Hospital at 2:06 A.M.!


Here in a later picture there’s no blood on the outside of the car. So was the blood in the earlier picture animated (that they should have painted on the inside of the car) or had they wiped the car to destroy evidence?



DIANA AFRAID TO BE MURDERED - SEATBELT
In October, 1993 Lady Diana was already afraid she would be murdered in a car crash by Prince Charles. She sent a letter to her butler Paul Burrell in which she writes that she will be murdered by Charles, who is “_planning “an accident” in my car (...)_ _to make the path clear for him to marry Tiggy_” (Tiggy Legge-Bourke, former nanny of Princes William and Harry).


It has been said that both Dodi and Diana would have survived the crash if they had worn their seatbelts (Trevor Rees-Jones reportedly survived the crash because he put it on shortly before the crash). If Diana would be afraid to be murdered in a car crash, surely she would have worn it. Diana was known to wear a seatbelt, see the photos.



HENRI PAUL WASN’T DRUNK – CARBON MONOXIDE
First the official story was that Diana and Dodi were running from the paparazzi, but the paparazzi weren’t close to the car when it crashed. There have been some witnesses that saw a number of motorcycles close to the Mercedes and a slow car, but no paparazzi (photographers would have surely stuck around if they witnessed the crash). If Lady Diana was still afraid of being murdered, she would have thought that the media attention was her best protection.
Then they invented the story that the driver Henri Paul was drunk and presented autopsy results that confirmed that he had 3 times the legal limit (comparable to 2 bottles of wine). They also found several psychiatric drugs in his blood (including Prozac), which would make the effects of the alcohol even stronger. Why would Dodi and Diana let a drunken chauffeur drive them?
There have been several testimonies that confirm that Paul didn’t look drunk. There have also been testimonies that Paul wasn’t a heavy drinker (or an alcoholic). There is no evidence that Henri Paul had bought psychiatric drugs. There was even alcohol planted in Henri Paul’s apartment after the police had already investigated there: http://www.express.co.uk/dianainques...Paul-was-drunk
High levels of carbon monoxide (20.7%) were found in Henri Paul’s blood (enough to make it impossible to walk). This is evidence they took blood from another body (possible of a death by suicide with carbon monoxide poisoning, that drank alcohol and committed suicide for being depressed as a result of using Prozac). The blood was kept for 24 hours in an unguarded refrigerator to make this possible: http://www.topsecretwriters.com/2012...ix-henri-paul/
Bar owner Josiane Le Tellier (Josy) of the Le Champmesle, knew Henri Paul well, and saw him at 9:45 P.M., and he didn’t look drunk: www.britannia.com/news/articles/driver9-23.html
Interestingly Paul was called on his mobile phone (that he had with him) at 9:45 P.M. to come to work, so it is ridiculous that it’s claimed that nobody knew where he was between 7 and 10 P.M.; surely the police could have investigated the data from the phone.
Bodyguard Trevor Rees-Jones has stated that Paul appeared “perfectly normal”: “_In the bar, we ordered dinner and were joined by Henri Paul. He had a drink, I do not know what it was, but it was yellow-coloured. While we had dinner, Paul came and went about the hotel, he was perfectly normal. I did not sense him being on edge, he was just as he usually was in my dealings with him. After a while, Paul had another drink_”. Rees-Jones didn’t know if the yellow drink contained alcohol or not.

WITNESSES - LIGHT FLASH IN TUNNEL
Not only did Richard Tomlinson declare that Diana was murdered by crashing the car by blinding the driver with a flash of light, but multiple witnesses  - Francois Levistre and Brian Anderson  - have seen a bright white flash just ahead of the Mercedes after it entered the tunnel.
Francois Levistre said he saw a flash of white light coming from the passenger seat of a motorcycle. The motorcycle passenger got off after the crash, looked inside the vehicle and makes a hand gesture to the bike's driver before they sped off: http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukne...in-tunnel.html
The American tourist Brian Anderson also said that there was a flash of light before the crash: http://www.express.co.uk/dianainques...inding-flashes
I don’t know how to verify the next, but if it’s real, it is very important. It claims that days before the “accident” the Mercedes was stolen, in which time they could have tampered with the brakes or even could have installed technology to take over the car by remote control. The onboard computer chip was stolen and then could have been replaced with a new “special” one: http://princess-diana-life-n-death.b...of-stolen.html
The most informative site I found on the murder of Diana Frances Spencer is this: http://www.public-interest.co.uk/diana/diexposed.htm

And of course Diana didn’t get an autopsy to find out what caused her death, at the request of the British Royal family (the prime suspects).
Maybe it’s not really important if Diana was pregnant at the time, but the following photograph with Prince William on holiday in France 14 days earlier, shows an unmistakable bump around her waistline.

----------


## Firestarter

Now for the truly jaw dropping stuff on the murder of Lady Di (and that’s a promise).
I will first start with some interesting information, and will end with a really shocking exclusive...

I watched another documentary “WHO KILLED DIANA?” (2014): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dANWdysaoF0
I don’t rate this documentary very high except for the interview with John Macnamara (from 27:12 - 28:14), director security of Harrods, who did his own investigation for “Mohamed Al-Fayed”.
Macnamara tells that the news that the speedometer was stuck at 192 km/h (120 miles per hour), was a lie. Mercedes immediately had this “news” refuted: a speedometer goes to 0 after a crash.
John Macnamara also tells that the headline that Henri Paul had 3 times the legal limit of alcohol in his blood came out before the blood had even been analysed. See the front page of the Mirror with the headline “121 MILES PER HOUR / 3 TIMES DRINK DRIVE LIMIT”.


Also interesting in this video is that from 36:53 – 37:03 the voice over tells that the Mercedes had been stolen 3 months earlier and had the electronics ripped out and replaced (possibly with electronics for remote takeover of the car). I add that the seatbelts in the car could have been sabotaged.
I’ve tried to find more information (text or video) of John Macnamara on the murder of Diana and Dodi Al-Fayed, but haven’t found much. The best I’ve found is this transcript from CNN of Macnamara and attorney Mark Zaid (this could be censored) “_In fact, within 36 hours it was proclaimed that Henri Paul was as drunk as a pig, three times over the drink-drive limit, driving at 192 kilometers, 120 miles an hour. Now, that was a statement that was categorically put out in the French and British press. We now know -- in fact, we knew within hours that the speedometer in the Mercedes reverts to zero on impact, so their allegation that it was stuck at 192 kilometers an hour was false -- it was a deliberate false statement_”: http://edition.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/0008/30/tl.00.html



> Here’s the documentary "Diana: The Witnesses In The Tunnel" (2007): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1YtUqz0xNY
> This documentary is more about the paparazzi than about the murder of Diana (it implies that the photographers were unjustly blamed for the death). Several photographers testify that they were harassed by the French police to give up their pictures of the car wreck with Diana in it.
> 
> The most interesting parts of the documentary are the following 2 statements of Doctor Frederic Mailliez - that provided Diana with first aid in the tunnel (you can go to the time stamps if you don't care to watch the whole documentary).
> 11:04 – 11:20: “_she [Diana] didn’t have any blood on her face, but she was unconscious and her head was down like that and she had difficulty to breathe, so she needed some assistance very quickly_”
> 15:56 – 16:06: “_I thought_ _this beautiful woman had a good chance to live because I thought it was just a head injury_”


So now for the shocking stuff; the English fashion of silencing witnesses, and easy to see. In the documentary “WHO KILLED DIANA?” (2014) also a “Frederic Mailliez” appears, this time telling not that he didn’t see only a head injury and no blood, but this time saying that he saw only a little blood on Diana. If you don’t study them carefully they look the same.

I made 2 screenshots, that you can see below, on the left is Doctor Frédéric Mailliez from "Diana: The Witnesses In The Tunnel" (2007), on the right is the “Doctor Mailliez” from the video from “WHO KILLED DIANA?” (2014).
First look at the colour of their eyes: Mailliez had dark brown eyes; the replacement actor has blue eyes.
Left of the mouth of the blue eyed actor is a noticeable crack that the real Mailliez didn’t have.
Another noticeable difference is that the eyebrows of the blue eyed replacement are lighter and have a different shape. The blue eyed actor looks younger, while this video is from a later date (7 years?). They also have a different skin colour, which isn’t only a sun tan. I’ve written down some more differences below the picture.


If you really want to find all the difference, you should watch (and hear) the “real” Mailliez in “Diana: The Witnesses In The Tunnel" and the blue eyed fake actor in “WHO KILLED DIANA?” from 6:42 – 6:52 and 9:16 – 9:27.
The video of the fake blue eyed “Mailliez” intentionally shows the other side of his face (ironically this makes the crack left of his mouth easier to see) and is taken in too much of a close-up.
The real Mailliez uses a lot of hand gestures and a lot of facial expression, including frowning with his eyebrows. The fake blue eyed actor imitates this not very well.
Also noticeable is that the real (French) Mailliez has difficulties with English, but the fake blue eyed actor doesn’t imitate this good (he reminds me of the comedy series ‘Allo ‘Allo (1982 - 1995), where English actors speak with a French accent).

----------


## Firestarter

I’ve really tried to find more interesting information on the murder of Diana.
The best addition I found is a better photograph (and a second one) of Diana alive and not looking injured after the crash, which you can see directly below (the man in white is Doctor Frederic Mailliez).


A possible motive for the murder of Diana is that she had kept a Diary of the secrets of the British Royal family, including the adultery of Charles.
Diana also kept a video of George Anthony Smith, that claimed he was raped by Michael Fawcett, a close friend/servant of Charles, who pressed charges with the police (that refused to investigate). He also saw Prince Charles and Fawcett in bed together. George Smith died suddenly in 2005 of an unknown disease: http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wa...s-aged-2385072

There is also a rumour (started by Richard Tomlinson) that Henri Paul was an informer for the British secret intelligence agency MI6. There appears to be hard evidence that Henri Paul was in fact a paid informer for the French Intelligence agency Direction de la Surveillance du Territoire (DST) and possibly also Direction Générale de la Sécurité Extérieure (DGSE). Maybe Henri Paul was instructed by the DST to take the route to Dodi’s apartment through the Alma tunnel, and use the sabotaged Mercedes car: http://www.propagandamatrix.com/arti...11206Diana.htm

I appears that Dodi Al-Fayed wasn’t the only Muslim that was courting Diana. If Diana was indeed pregnant at the time of her death, the baby would probably have been of Hasnat Khan (instead of Dodi). Khan and Diana had a (sexual) relationship from 1995 to 1997 and even had wedding plans. From the looks of it this was more serious than the 6 weeks fling of Diana and Dodi: http://www.express.co.uk/dianainques...tement-in-full

I haven’t been able to reach the site of Mohamed Al-Fayed (father of Dodi) Alfayed.com. Here is some information archived (but I cannot open  the Inquest page): http://archive.ec/YCW21

----------


## Firestarter

Who runs the world?
Look no further than Eton and the Bullingdon club.

ETON COLLEGE
Just a few of the power brokers that went to Eton.
Prince Harry, Prince William, Nathaniel Philip (Nat) Rothschild, Baron Jacob Rothschild, David Cameron (former PM), Boris Johnson (Mayor of London), Earl Spencer (Princess Diana's brother), Abhisit Vejjajiv (Thailand's PM), Prince Zara Yacog of Ethiopia: http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/3815...-Etonians.html
Actor Rob James-Collier, explained that those with a “comfort blanket” of money to fall back on had a better chance of success. The Etonian Dominic West explained that these rich boys have it really difficult and that Etonian is a stigma slightly above paedophile in the media: http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/cele...inic-West.html
There’s even a direct link to the Goldman Sachs that controls the US presidency: Boris Johnson became partner there. There is also a direct link to the Dutch Royal family: the late Prince Friso was director Investment banking at Goldman Sachs for a couple of years: http://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk...-10224679.html
Even some world famous authors went to Eton: Ian Fleming, George Orwell (Eric Blair), Aldous Huxley (also teacher at Eton) and Julian Huxley.
Don’t expect that for a mere £15,000 a year to go to Eton you can buy your little boy a career.

BULLINGDON CLUB
More controversial than Eton is the Bullingdon Dining Club (only students of Oxford) where we see a lot of Etonians return. They are known for their wild parties that includes vandalism, hookers, blood and lots of alcohol: http://tapnewswire.com/2016/01/break...o-run-britain/
Just a few of the ex-members of Bullingdon: Baron Jacob Rothschild, Nat Rothschild, David Cameron, Boris Johnson, Jo Johnson, George Osborne, Lord David John Ogilvy (heir of the 13th Earl of Airlie), Philip Astor (brother of Lord Astor). 
Here’s a picture from the 1987 Bullingdon Club with 2) David Cameron and 8) Boris Johnson.


In this Bullingdon photo from 1992, we can see: _(1) George Osborne (Shadow Chancellor, (2) Harry Mount (Cameron’s cousin) and (7) Nat Rothschild. The photo has been tampered with: 5) is leaning on thin air and in front of Rothschild is a white shirt without body_.


DAVID CAMERON
It’s real democratic that the Brits electorate can elect really independent politicians like - David Cameron.
David Cameron not only was part of Eton and Bullingdon; he descended from King James I, which makes him a fifth cousin, twice removed, from Queen Elizabeth.  His wife Samantha Sheffield Cameron is the current heiress to the Astor family-fortune. Samantha is the great-grandaughter of King Charles II; which makes David and Samantha 11th cousins twice removed: http://hairbrushguzzle.blogspot.nl/2...ppet_9524.html

45.6 MILLION POUNDS FOR THE QUEEN IN 2017
Elizabeth will receive £45.6 million this year. The Queen gets a £2.8 million raise this year. The amount would represent a 57% increase for the monarch since 2012, when she received a mere £29.1 million: https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/...overeign-grant
Sir Evelyn Rothschild serves as the personal financial advisor to Queen Elizabeth. She knighted him in 1989.

NAT ROTHSHILD – ELIZABETH/TRUMP/PUTIN
Nat Rothschild was once romantically involved with Ivanka Trump, daughter of the elected US president Donald.
Nat Rothschild is also very close to the Putin administration by his good friends Roman Abramovich and Oleg Deripaska: http://www.dzig.de/sites/default/fil...ockefeller.htm
Why would a woman that looks like Loretta Basey marry a man that looks like Nat Rothschild?


Maybe the reason is similar to the reason why Maxima married crown prince (now King) Willem-Alexander of the Netherlands. Queen Maxima has said that she fell for Willem-Alexander because of his great sense of humour. To illustrate how funny these Royals can be:  Queen Maxima visited Neurenberg in a dress decorated with Swastikas.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> Dictator of the British Empire


 Isn't that J. K. Rowling currently?

----------


## Firestarter

Aren't you the one that fooled me into reading about an ant-hill?
Maybe some people appreciate your sense of humour, but the truth is sometimes more horrible than fiction.
Have you ever heard of the first doctor on the scene after the car crash of Lady Di and Dodi - Doctor Frédéric Mailliez?




> I made 2 screenshots, that you can see below, on the left is Doctor Frédéric Mailliez from "Diana: The Witnesses In The Tunnel" (2007), on the right is the “Doctor Mailliez” from the video from “WHO KILLED DIANA?” (2014).
> First look at the colour of their eyes: Mailliez had dark brown eyes; the replacement actor has blue eyes.
> Left of the mouth of the blue eyed actor is a noticeable crack that the real Mailliez didn’t have.
> Another noticeable difference is that the eyebrows of the blue eyed replacement are lighter and have a different shape. The blue eyed actor looks younger, while this video is from a later date (7 years?). They also have a different skin colour, which isn’t only a sun tan. I’ve written down some more differences below the picture.
> 
> 
> If you really want to find all the difference, you should watch (and hear) the “real” Mailliez in “Diana: The Witnesses In The Tunnel" and the blue eyed fake actor in “WHO KILLED DIANA?” from 6:42 – 6:52 and 9:16 – 9:27.

----------


## Firestarter

Almost 20 years after Lady Diana was murdered in Paris, she is rarely out of the news.

In tapes first aired on US television in 2004, captured by her speech coach Peter Settelen in 1992, Princess Diana talks about her failing marriage and how she “was only happy” with a particular man. Diana admits she was "playing with fire" and "got burned".
Following her death in 1997, the tapes were in the home of her butler Paul Burrell. Diana’s family insisted the tapes should be returned to them, but in 2004 they were returned to Settelen, who reportedly sold them for £500,000.
In 2007, the BBC bought the rights to keep the tapes on the shelves. Recently (parts of) this tape was broadcast in Britain.




> When I was 24, 25, I fell deeply in love with somebody who worked in this environment.
> I just, you know, wore my heart on my sleeve. I was only happy when he was around. I was like a little girl in front of him the whole time, desperate for praise, desperate.
> I was quite happy to give it all up [her royal life], just to go off and live with him. Can you believe it? And he kept saying he thought it was a good idea, too.
> 
> It was all found out and he was chucked out. Then he was killed. I think he was bumped off. But, um, there we are . . . we’ll never know.


 Starting at 44:55.



It is believed Diana was talking about her bodyguard in 1985, 1986 - Barry Mannakee.
Mannakee was married with two children. Mannakee reportedly flirted openly with Diana in front of servants. But there is no evidence that they engaged in a sexual relationship.
The night before Prince Andrew and Sarah Ferguson’s wedding in July 1986, Diana was caught in her drawing room in Kensington Palace with Mannakee. A member of Charles’s staff popped his head around the door, and “_found the Princess and her detective in a compromising situation_”.
Mannakee was accused of being “over-familiar” with the Princess, and transferred.

On the night of 15 May 1987, Mannakee was invited for a ride home on the motorbike of fellow cop Steven Peat. Later that night, the fatal crash with the Ford Siesta driven by Nicola Chopp occurred in Woodford, north-east London.
Mannakee died almost instantly after breaking his spine in two places. Peat and Chopp both survived. An inquest into the death concluded it was an accident.

When they were on their way to the Cannes Film Festival, Prince Charles told Diana of the fatal crash. Diana, then 25, froze in horror, wept uncontrollably, tore her clothes and scratched her arms and legs.
When they arrived in Cannes, Diana’s gown had to be adjusted to cover the wounds on her body: http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/who-was-bar...-death-1633106

Here are bodyguard Barry Mannakee and Princess Diana


Mannakee's brother-in-law Richard Emmins reportedly said:



> First, he had this accident, then Diana dies in a Paris car crash...however getting to the truth will probably be impossible. We are up against the Establishment. They only let you know as much as they want you to know.


In 2004, Lord Brocket, 53, claimed that there was a secret file of a forensic examination of the Suzuki motorcycle on which Mannakee died. This showed the bike had been tampered with.
Lord Brocket said this was told to him, by a cop he met in Springhill Open Prison where both served time for fraud: http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukne...akee-file.html

The 85-year-old father of driver Henri Paul, Jean, has claimed that UK police told him Diana had been murdered: “_Inside Scotland Yard, some believe there was a secret plot to kill Diana._”
He also said that Henri was not an alcoholic or a drug addict.
The self-confessed lover of Diana, James Hewitt, told an inquiry into her death that he was “warned off” and received threatening phone calls to end their affair in 1989, 1990.

It is obviously dangerous to your health to know what has happened.
After Henri Paul was killed, also 2 of his brothers died, Jean-Luc of a “heart attack” and his youngest brother Sylvan very suddenly of an “aneurysm” aged 51: http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news...river-10942998

----------


## Firestarter

Kingdoms like the Netherlands and the gigantic British Empire are dictatorships by law.
Theoretically speaking the US is more democratic, but in practice?

By chance, I stumbled upon a list of the members of the Committee of 300 of Queen Elizabeth, and was shocked to see so many of the most influential (and rich) people in our Brave new world, including several Nobel Prize winners.

There are of course lots of Royals, Rothschilds and Rockefellers in the list
Andrew Duke of York; Camilla Duchess of Cornwall, Charles Prince of Wales; Philip Duke of Edinburgh; William Prince of Wales. 
Princess Beatrix; Prince Constantijn; Mabel (widow of Prince Friso); King Willem-Alexander.
Prince Albert II of Belgium.
King Carl XVI Gustaf of Sweden.
King Harald V of Norway*.*
Prince Juan Carlos of Spain.

Benjamin de Rothschild; David Rene de Rothschild; Evelyn de Rothschild; Leopold de Rothschild; Baron Jacob Rothschild.
David Rockefeller Jr.; Nicholas Rockefeller.

Oligarchs from the former Soveit Union
Roman Abramovich - of the Chabad-Lubavitch movement, wife is friends with the Kushners, worth $12 billion.
Pyotr Aven  director of the Alfa Group.
Leonard Blavatnik  worth $10 billion.
Patokh Chodiev  Uzbek, one the Kazakh trio in business with Tevfik Arif, worth $3 billion.
Oleg Deripaska  CEO of RUSAL, married step-granddaughter of Boris Yeltsin, worth $17 billion.
Mikhail Fridman  CEO Alfa Group, worth $15 billion.
Lev Leviev  Bukharian-Israeli, of the Chabad-Lubavitch movement, associate of Sapir and Kushner, in busness with Prevezon, worth $12 billion
Alexander Mashkevitch  Kazakh-Israeli, one the Kazakh trio in business with Tevfik Arif.

A huge amount of politicians and business executives in the US
George HW Bush  ex-US President.
Lloyd Blankfein  CEO Goldman-Sachs.
Zbigniew Brzezinski  former NSA.
Warren Buffett  worth $83 billion.
Wesley Clark  Rhodes Scholar.
Bill Clinton  ex-US President.
Gary Cohn  President and COO of Goldman Sachs.
Bill Gates  ex-CEO Microsoft, worth $61 billion.
Al Gore  ex-US Vice President.
Henry Kissinger  ex-US Secretary of State.
Stephen A. Schwarzman  CEO Blackstone Group, worth $4.7 billion.
George Soros  worth $20 billion.
Joseph Stiglitz  former Chief Economist of World Bank (supposed whistleblower).
James Jr. Woolsey  ex-Director of CIA, Rhodes Scholar, advisor to Flynn Intel, former senior adviser to Trump, his wife Nancye is Nowruz Ambassador, member of Henry Jackson Society.

Compared to the US, a relatively small amount of politicians, business executives from Britain
Tony Blair  ex British PM.
David Cameron  ex British PM.
Peter Mandelson ex-European Commissioner for Trade.
George Osborne  ex-Chancellor of the Exchequer of UK.
David and Simon Reuben  owners Trans-World Metals, associates of the the Kazakh trio in business with Tevfik Arif, worth $9 billion.
Peter Sutherland  chairman of Goldman Sachs International, steering committee of Bilderberg, Honorary Chairman of Trilateral Commission, financial adviser to the Vatican.

Some other interesting members
Silvio Berlusconi  former Italian PM, former owner of AC Milan, media mogul, member of P2.
Charles Bronfman  Canadian Jew, worth $2 billion.
Edgar Bronfman Jr.  ex-CEO of Warner Music Group.
Stefano Delle Chiaie  connected to Operation Condor.
Vittorio Emanuele Prince of Naples  member of P2 masonic lodge.
Etienne Davignon  chairman of Bilderberg.
Mikhail Gorbachev  Ex-Chairman of Soviet Union.
Lakshmi Mittal  Indian steel magnate, in business with Chodiev, CEO of ArcelorMittal, second man at ArcelorMittal was Johannes Sittard who was in business with Arif.
Rupert Murdoch  US-Australian media mogul, close to Kushner, Director of NewsCorp.
Shimon Peres  ex-PM of Israel.
Joseph Alois Ratzinger  deposed Pope Benedict XVI
Nicolas Sarkozy  former President of France: http://themillenniumreport.com/2015/...-who-are-they/


The Committee of 300 appears to be connected to the Bilderberg Group.
The independent Wikipedia presents the following list of participants of the annual Bilderberg meeting: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_o...g_participants

Names are missing from this list, including:

Yasser Arafat attended the 1999 Bilderberg meeting in Portugal.

The Dutch former finance minister, top executive of DSB bank and CEO of ABN AMRO bank Gerrit Zalm was present at several Bilderberg meetings (not easy to find details).

Jaap W. Winter, partner at the Dutch law firm _De Brauw Blackstone Westbroek_, attended the 2011 Bilderberg meeting.
At that time _De Brauw Blackstone Westbroek_ represented me at the Dutch Supreme Court (Hoge Raad), where they pleaded against me in my lawsuit against ABN AMRO thats affiliated with the Dutch Royal family and Rothschild.





> Titles Of Nobility: the original Thirteenth Amendment.
> 
> Ref:
> http://www.let.rug.nl/usa/essays/gen...3th-amendment/
> https://www.nationallibertyalliance....0Amendment.pdf


In January 1810, Senator Reed proposed the "_Title of Nobility_" 13th Amendment to the US Constitution. On 27 April 1810, the Senate passed the 13th Amendment by a vote of 26 to 1; the House resolved in the affirmative 87 to 3.
This would effectively prohibit US citizens from being knighted by any Royal head of state or become part of secretive societies like: the Committee of 300, Bnai Brith RIIA or the Bilderberg Group; read the 13th Amendment: 


> If any citizen of the United States shall accept, claim, receive, or retain any title of nobility or honour, or shall without the consent of Congress, accept and retain any present, pension, office, or emolument of any kind whatever, from any emperor, king, prince, or foreign power, such person shall cease to be a citizen of the United States, and shall be incapable of holding any office of trust or profit under them, or either of them.


Then it was sent to the States for ratification: By 10 December 1812, 12 twelve of the required 13 States (out of 17) had ratified it: Maryland (Dec. 1810); Kentucky, Ohio (Jan. 1811); Delaware, Pennsylvania, New Jersey (Feb. 1811); Vermont (Oct. 1811); Tennessee (Nov. 1811); Georgia, North Carolina (Dec. 1811); Massachusetts (Feb. 1812); New Hampshire (10 Dec. 1812).

In 1812, before a thirteenth State could ratify, England went to war with the USA. Probably just another coincidence...
When the war ended in 1814, the British had burned down the Capitol, the Library of Congress, and most of the records of the first 38 years of government.

On 6 February 1818, President Monroe wrote to the House that Secretary of State Adams had informed the governors of Virginia, South Carolina and Connecticut that the proposed 13th Amendment had been ratified by 12 States and rejected by 2 (New York and Rhode Island), 
Then on 10 March 1819, the Virginia legislature passed Act No. 280, by which the required thirteenth state had ratified the 13th Amendment. See a copy of an 1819 Virginia Civil Code (including the 13th Amendment).


In 1849, Virginia revised the 1810 'Civil Code of Virginia' (which had contained the 13th Amendment for 30 years). One of the Code's Revisers asked the Secretary of the Navy, Williams B. Preston, if the 13th Amendment had been ratified. Preston wrote to Secretary of State J.M. Clayton, who lied that it wasnt ratified by sufficient States, ignoring Virginia's ratification in 1819.

In March, 1861, President Abraham Lincoln was inaugurated.
Later in 1861, President Lincoln signed another 13th amendment (before the Civil War broke out): 


> No amendment shall be made to the Constitution which will authorize or give to Congress the power to abolish or interfere, within any State, with the domestic institutions thereof, including that of persons held to labor or service by the laws of said State.


Lincoln signed a law that condoned slavery, while trying to get rid of the (original) 13th amendment

In the tumult of 1865, the original 13th Amendment was unlawfully deleted from the US Constitution, when the new 13th Amendment was ratified that prohibits slavery and ended the States' Rights to the federal government: http://web.archive.org/web/200111120...amendment.html

----------


## Firestarter

In Kingdoms like Britain or the Netherlands, the head of state King/Queen holds the executive power. In colonies like Canada or Australia the Queen appointed Governor-General decides what happens.
In these type of dictatorships, parliament can only vote against the bills of the King/Queen...

It is more democratic to have an elected president (like in the US) to get the “executive power” from the people. But I can imagine lots of more democratic systems where the “executive power” is more equally divided between elected politicians.

The big benefit for the elite is that in this way, “they” only have to make sure that their puppets are selected for president. It’s easy to hide this practice...
There are lots of stories that all (or most) US Presidents are interrelated.


The 12-year-old BridgeAnne d’Avignon traced the lineage of 42 of all 43 US Presidents to King John of England.
Only President Martin van Buren wasn’t related to King John.

Prior to d’Avignon’s discovery, genealogists were only able to link 22 families of US presidents: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...lish-king.html


George Washington was of royal blood.
John F. Kennedy was tied to the Kings of Ireland, like Ronald Reagan.

According to Brooks-Baker, George Bush is closely related to every European Monarch both on and off the throne, including Queen Elizabeth II, Duchess Sarah "Fergy" Ferguson and the late Princess Diana. His ancestry traces back to England's King Charles II.

Bill Clinton’s mother’s ancestry can be traced back to King Henry III who ruled England from 1227 to 1272. Bill Clinton's family is blood related to Gerald Ford and Jimmy Carter.
Ford was also related to Richard Nixon and George Bush.

A group called Burke's Peerage has researched royal bloodlines since 1826. They predicted the outcome of every presidential election correctly in almost two centuries: http://www.british-israel.us/407.html
(archived here: http://archive.is/xkKDR)


See the chart with 25 closely related US Presidents.
**

----------


## Firestarter

The following video exposes the British Royal family, the topics include.
Concealing their wealth of trillions (while their wealth is publicly stated to be in the hundreds of millions).
Queen Elizabeth owns large amounts of “Crown land” in the British Empire in particular her colony of Canada (90% of the land). Just their real estate is worth 17 trillion (pound or dollar?).
Much of their wealth comes from growing opium poppies in India and exporting it to China. After China destroyed a large quantity of opium, Britain started the opium wars.

The media help Royal families cover up their scandals.
Notorious paedophile Jimmy Savile was very close to the Royals, he was knighted in 1990. Hundreds of people must have known.
David Icke tells that a close friend of Princess Diana told him in 1998 that Savile was a paedophile and necrophiliac.
Prince Andrew sexually abused the underage Virginia Roberts (arranged by Clinton and Trump’s buddy Jeffrey Epstein).

The Royal family (originally from Germany) was affiliated with the German Nazis.
They murdered Princess Diana.
Inbreeding causes degeneration. Insane family members were pronounced dead and locked up in mental institutions.

Ten Native American children were taken by Elizabeth and husband Philip in Canada and were never seen again. Witness William Combes was murdered before he could testify.
Elizabeth was initiated in a Druidic ceremony (at a site were children were sacrificed) shortly before she was crowned Queen.





Information on “Crown land” in Canada: http://www.whoownstheworld.com/canada/


On 6 August 1946, Princess Elizabeth (now Queen) was initiated as a Druid (Gorsedd) at the national Eisteddfod, Mountain Ash, Glamorgan, Wales: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2WUtGN2rdyw

----------


## Firestarter

*Children of God, Osborne, Assange*

I have earlier posted on the child abuse Children of God cult (that was renamed to the Family) because it has included several movie stars (and is affiliated with former BBC journalist David Icke): http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6381288


Interesting to note is Michael King, the first cousin of George Osborne´s father, of the infamous Bullingdon Club and UK Chancellor, who has 11 children and met his wife in the Children of God paedophile cult in Brazil.

The following article focuses on 2 of his daughters, Jazzy and Ruby, when they were contestants in the X Factor TV show. Another sister is married to Cher’s son.
_See_ the white-haired sisters with parents Michael and Joanna.


Michael Jaffray King claims he’s God’s prophet on earth, and wrote: 


> Yes, I was a dictator, but I was dictating in what seemed like the right direction. It worked very well when the children and the new disciples in their teens were small and thankful.


The five youngest children — Lucius, Queenie, Jazzy, Ruby and Michael — were “pawns” in their father’s experiment, which involved taking his missionary message to all corners of the globe; they estimate to have moved house more than 80 times: https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...finalists.html


Have you heard the “news”?
Julian Assange has been arrested, for jumping bail after he had been accused of molesting 2 women in Sweden and Ecador refused to let him stay in the Embassy any longer (Sweden has cancelled the extradition request).
If I understand correctly by this time, the US has also asked for his extradition; either because: 1) Assange supposedly illegally tried to hack some government official (to not expose any secret informtion?) or 2) interfered in the US presidential election (while special cover-up artist Mueller has already concluded that nobody really interfered at all?).

Julian Assange was born in 1971 in Townsville, Queensland, Australia. His stepfather Leif Meynell, father of his younger brother, was a member of the Children of God cult.
The Children of God cult included sexual abuse of children as part of brainwashing techniques.

The Children of God cult bleached the hair of its children white.
Some have argued that the white-haired Children of God boy in the red circle looks remarkably similar to the white-haired adult Julian Assange.


In 1963, Anne Hamilton met the English Raynor Johnson, who together founded the Children of God sect in Australia. They acquired children to create a “master race”. The Children of God cult: beat, starved and sexually abused the children and injected them with LSD.
In 1978, Anne Hamilton married William (Bill) Byrne and took the surname Hamilton-Byrne.

Lord Casey, former Governor-General of Australia and the minister in charge of overseeing the Australian intelligence service, received “services” from the Children of God cult: https://spidercatweb.wordpress.com/2...et-the-family/
(archived here: http://archive.is/gPt7N)

----------


## Firestarter

Ive found some interesting information on one of the Bullingdon Boys that strongly supported Brexit  Boris Johnson.

Boris Johnson was born in 1964 in New York City and has a double US, British citizenship.
The paternal grandfather of his father, Stanley, was Circassian-Turkish journalist Ali Kemal, while Boris´ mother descends of King George II of Britain.

Boris began his career as a journalist at The Times but was fired for falsifying a quotation.
In June 1995, a 1990 telephone conversation between Johnson and his friend Darius Guppy was made public. Guppy told that his criminal activities were investigated by journalist Stuart Collier, and asked Johnson for Collier's private address, so he could be beaten up. Johnson agreed to give him the information. In 1995, Boris simply denied that he gave the information to Guppy after his promise to do so; editor of _The Daily Telegraph_, Max Hastings, didnt even fire Johnson.

In July 1999, the well-connected Conrad Black, who also controlled _The Daily Telegraph_ made Johnson the editor of _The Spectator_. Later Johnsons annual fee at the _The Daily Telegraph_ was raised from £200,000 to £250,000, £5,000 per column  around £3,333 per hour work!

In November 2004, tabloids revealed that since Johnson was having an affair with _Spectator_ columnist Petronella Wyatt since 2000, resulting in 2 terminated pregnancies. Johnson initially denied but was fired when he couldnt deny anymore: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boris_Johnson


The Johnson family moved to the Belgian capital Brussels when daddy Stanley Johnson, became one of the first British members for the European Commission. Stanley Johnson has also worked for the World Bank.
Their mother Charlotte Maria Offlow Johnson Wahl regularly suffered from severe depression and obsessive compulsive disorder.

A nanny was hired to help care for Boris (called by his first name Alexander at the time) and his siblings.
See from left - Boris, Leo, Rachel, Charlotte, Stanley and Jo, with nanny Mary Kidd in the back.


Boris´ sister Rachel revealed that Johnson and his siblings shared beds and baths with nanny Kidd: https://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/r...oris-mtx6v3d0n
(archived here: http://archive.is/4NEUu)

----------


## Firestarter

Relatively recently I’ve sound some great information on arming Saddam Hussein in the same period that Khomeini’s Iran was stuffed with Western arms; in defiance of a United Nations embargo.
Ironically the “supergun” story that was published to hide the full extent of the arms sales to Saddam’s Iraq wasn’t even designed as a weapon but to put satellites into orbit!

In 2012, in the  trial of Asil Nadir a “secret” 1991 CIA report surfaced. There are 2 versions of this report. Both carry the crest of the US Central Intelligence Agency, and are headed “_Project Babylon: The Iraqi Supergun_”. One is censored.
Certain paragraphs are marked “S NF NC”, which  means “Secret, Not to be seen by Foreign Nationals or defence Contractors”.
Olivia Frank delivered the CIA dossier for Nadir’s defence to his team. But the UK Government suppressed it through a 36 PIICs.

A group of British businessmen and officials smuggled arms to Saddam Hussein. This included artillery expert Gerald Bull, who designed the Iraqi Supergun in “Project Babylon”.
On 22 March 1990, Gerald Bull was shot and killed on the doorstep of his flat in Brussels, Belgium. Twenty thousand dollars lay untouched in his briefcase.
Nine days later, investigative reporter Jonathan Moyle was found dead, hanging in a hotel room in Santiago, Chile where he was investigating arms dealers. Moyle had earlier reported on arms sales to Iraq.

According to the CIA report, “_Kock hired two ex-SAS men [named in the unredacted version] to eliminate Bull_”. Stephan Kock also “_found that defence journalist, Jonathan Moyle, possessed evidence of UK covert deals. Consequently, Kock and [a third named agent] eliminated him in Santiago, Chile_”.
Stephan Adolphus Kock had Bull eliminated because he had “_planned a lawsuit to expose UK covert deals_”.

Kock also: 


> arranged the arrest of supergun project manager Cowley and Walter Somers CEO Peter Mitchell, along with several Forgemasters and Walter Somers personnel. UK Customs raided Matrix Churchill, and arrested three executives, while MoD police arrested Ordtec and SRC executives connected to BMARC deals; the (mostly MI6) BMARC executive was protected to avoid exposure. Kock requested the DTI hold a public enquiry into Astra.
> Subsequently, Kock arranged the arrest of Unipac CEO Asil Nadir via the UK Serious Fraud Office. However, charges against Cowley and Mitchell were dropped for fear of UK deals with Iraqi supergun. As the Conservative Party sought to avoid defeat in the upcoming UK election, they lost confidence in Thatcher and forced her to resign. (S NF NC).


Kock was a Czechoslovakian consultant to Midland Bank. In 2008, Kock died at his home in Scotland.
Sir John (later Lord) Cuckney, former MI5 spy and chairman of the state-owned International Military Services (IMS), arranged for Kock to work at Astra, making secret supply contracts with Nadir’s Unipac. In 2008, Lord Cuckney also died. 

Explosives were manufactured by the British fireworks firm Astra and smuggled in the disguise of chocolate. Gerald James, then head of Astra, has always claimed that Astra didn´t know, but was unknowingly used by Kock.
According to the CIA report, chief executive of Astra, Christopher Gumbley, “_travelled to Brussels to meet Bull_”.

The un-redacted CIA report says: 


> The situation that made Project Babylon feasible began in 1981, as UK Prime Minister Margaret Thatcher sought to grow the British economy through covert arms deals with Iraq, then at war with Iran. In 1982, at the outbreak of the Falklands conflict, Thatcher sought assistance from the US administration and subsequently, we provided intelligence support. Consequently, in 1983, directed by White House strategy, we co-ordinated covert operations with MI6 that eluded Congressional precincts and projected UK rules that sustained arms sales to Iraq via global covert routes established by the UK. In alliance with MI6, we set up Allivane International, at the core of covert deals with Iraq. Its ultimate owner, Chilean arms dealer Carlos Cardoen, received funds from the UK and played a key role.


 https://wikispooks.com/wiki/Document...Iraqi_supergun
(archived here: http://archive.is/7ksQ2)


Interestingly in 1968, Gerald Bull found sponsors for his Space Research Corporation in none other than Peter and Edgar Sr. Bronfman.

The Pakistani chairman of the infamous Swiss-based Bank of Commerce and Credit International (BCCI), Saad Gabr, bought Space Research after Bull was locked up in prison: https://larouchepub.com/eiw/public/1...ran_contra.pdf


Google and the other “search” engines are having some problems actually finding the information I´m looking for.
For example, the search results show images (upper screenprint), but can´t find any images after I click on it (lower screenprint).

----------


## Firestarter

On 31 August 1997 in THE tunnel in Paris, Robin and Jack Firestone saw two formal, dark and awkwardly parked cars in front of the crashed Mercedes S280 with Princess Diana and Dodi al-Fayed aboard.
They think that Diana's death was not an accident and that those cars were involved in the conspiracy.

Robin said: 


> I could not understand why they were there. They looked at odds with what had happened. I saw those darks cars, and they must have entered ahead of Dianas.
> I wasnt the only witness to see them. I referred to them as what looked like formal cars not even black but dark.
> They were just awkwardly parked, and I dont recall anyone being in them. The two cars had to be driving ahead of Dianas car. They then buried all reference to them, but they were there.


They tried to tell their story to a French cop; Robin said: 


> We went up to him and I said "listen we were in the tunnel last night and we need to talk to the police because there are things that we saw".
> Without hesitation, he said they have enough witnesses. Don't worry about it.


Over the next few days, the Firestones repeatedly tried to give a statement to the French police but were repeatedly brushed off. Jack said: 


> When they finally took my statement they handed it back to me in French. They knew I could not read it, and I refused to sign it. I had no trust in them and didnt know what they had put down.
> It was because my statement was then given in English we later found out it was not presented at the French investigation.
> It was a disgrace. Why were they not investigating what Robin had seen? It appeared there was a reason why they didnt want to know.


Despite the testimony, the Firestones werent even called by the first UK inquest into Dianas death chaired by Dame Elizabeth Butler-Sloss in January 2007. Eventually they got into contact with Dodis father Mohamed al-Fayed, who made sure that they were allowed to tell their story in court. Robin tells about what happened: 


> But when I finally took the stand it was a farce.
> Lord Justice Scott Baker didnt even want me there.
> The barristers were arguing with him asking him why did you bring us to the UK? Why did you bring the Firestones back if their evidence was to not properly be heard?
> 
> After ten years I finally had a chance to say what I saw, to help the Princes find out what happened to their mom, and he didnt want to hear from me.
> 
> He didnt want to hear from me as Mr Fayeds team told me it was because of the dark cars Id seen.
> 
> I was treated like it was me who had committed crime. They made me feel like a criminal.
> ...


The Firestone couple are so afraid that something bad will happen to them to silence them forever that they live in a gated complex. Robin explained: 


> We still live in fear today because of what we saw and what we were told.
> I do not think Diana's death was an accident, and the action of the authorities makes me believe that to this day more than ever.


 https://www.express.co.uk/news/uk/11...jack-firestone

----------


## Firestarter

It shouldn´t surprise anybody that none other than Queen Elizabeth II profits from the wind energy fraud.
The payment is currently 25% of the profits of the Crown Estate. The rate has been increased from 15% for 10 years (until 2027) under the guise of refurbishing Buckingham Palace.

The Crown Estate holds “ancient” exclusive rights to the seabed around the British Isles for wind and wave power.
In 2018, the U.K.’s world-leading investment in offshore wind farms contributed toward a record Sovereign grant to the Royal Family - $137 million.

In 2018, the Crown’s seabed generated 7.7 gigawatts (0.2 GW more than in 2017).
The Sovereign Grant will continue to rise as more offshore turbines are build.

The Queen’s seabeds reportedly generate 8% of Britain’s electricity, but the British government has recently decided that even more money must be wasted on wind power: 


> We’ve set out that by 2030, offshore wind is going to be providing at least a third of the UK’s entire power needs.


 https://globalnews.ca/news/5443959/o...-royal-budget/
(archived here: http://archive.is/FQvDz)


Then the “reputable” Guardian announed in the headlines that the “_Crown backs down and ‘refines’ plans for offshore wind auction_”...

But the millions flowing to the Crown Estate wasn’t lowered, but instead they made the tender offering more transparent.
For some reason, the British government planned to make the taxpayer loose even more money in a “sealed envelope bid”...

According to the Guardian, the Crown Estate collected (only) £41m in 2018 (instead of $137 million): https://www.theguardian.com/environm...e-wind-auction

----------


## Firestarter

This looks like a genuine scandal for Bullingdon Boy, Elizabeth’s Prime Minister Boris Johnson.

When Boris Johnson was Mayor of London between 2008 and 2016, he twice brought former model, pole dancer, the American Jennifer Arcuri with him to Tel Aviv (Israel). This was against regulations.

See Johnson appearing at an Innotech event with Arcuri.


Boris also regularly visited Arcuri’s flat in Shoreditch High Street, east London and met her in New York, Singapore and Malaysia: https://www.timesofisrael.com/uks-jo...v-while-mayor/
(http://archive.is/xdVqQ)


Jennifer Arcuri first met Boris Johnson in 2012. When Arcuri had to leave the UK because she couldn´t get a visa, Johnson appeared at 4 events for her company Innotech, which organises summits for technology entrepreneurs.




After Johnson had done his stuff, Arcuri easily got enough money to apply for a visa.
In October 2013, Innotech received a £10,000 grant and another £1,500 from London and Partners, which Johnson controlled as mayor.

Boris Johnson awarded money to Jennifer Arcuri's tech companies, including a £100,000 grant after she had already returned to the USA for which she wasn’t eligible because her company Hacker House wasn’t based in the UK.

In December 2014, Arcuri attended the D5 Summit of “digital governments” hosted at Buckingham Palace by Royal paedophile the Duke of York, Prince Andrew. It is unclear how she secured a ticket to the event; her Innotech Network was not among 9 British companies formally invited.
In 2016, Arcuri claimed that her Hacker House is developing “_cyber badges for schools, on request of the Duke of York, to understand the awareness and ethics of cybersecurity_”: https://www.theguardian.com/politics...on-backed-firm
(http://archive.is/OlItV)


Jennifer Arcuri has been photographed with some other high level UK politrickster.
Arcuri has a well-known cousin, internet expert Lawrence “Larry” Lessig.


Larry Lessig has defended his friend Joichi Ito for taking donations from the pervert associate of Ghislaine Maxwell, Jeffrey Epstein, at the M.I.T. Media Lab.
Lessig has been a trustee of the Internet Society (ISOC), where an earlier trustee was none other than Ghislaine's sister Christine Maxwell (1997-2002).

The Maxwell family has been very active in high tech companies.
Christine Maxwell was CEO and President of Chilead Inc., that provided the FBI with its counterterrorism database.

Arcuri has also invited Milo Yiannopoulos for her events, who works for Trump’s spin doctor Steve Bannon, who visited Epstein's Paris home.
Arcuri was also a friend of Facebook billionaire Mark Zuckerberg: https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1...226815488.html
(https://web.archive.org/web/20190929135410/https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1176142981226815488.html)

----------


## Firestarter

Since 1994, British legislation gives its secret agents the right to break the law, as long as they have the permission of a Secretary of State.
This has enabled the British intelligence services to participate in a wide range of illegal activity, including murder, torture, terrorism, drug trafficking, arms sales and money laundering.


Section 7 of the Intelligence Services Act 1994 says:



> (1) If, apart from this section, a person would be liable in the United Kingdom for any act done outside the British Islands, he shall not be so liable if the act is one which is authorised to be done by virtue of an authorisation given by the secretary of state under this section.
> (...)
> (9)For the purposes of this section the reference in subsection (1) to an act done outside the British Islands includes a reference to any act which
> (a)is done in the British Islands; but
> (b)is or is intended to be done in relation to apparatus that is believed to be outside the British Islands, or in relation to anything appearing to originate from such apparatus;


 http://www.legislation.gov.uk/ukpga/1994/13/section/7

While the first subsection limits the criminal acts to outside the British Islands, the 9th subsection shows that also criminal acts in the British Islands are allowed...


About a year ago, Ben Jaffey told the Investigatory Powers Tribunal (IPT) that MI5 grants its informants legal cover to participate in crimes that may extend to murder, torture and sexual assaults. The policy is in existence since the early 1990s.

British Secret Intelligence Service (SIS, MI6) and GCHQ in cases involving prisoners abroad routinely seek authorisation under section 7 of the Intelligence Services Act 1994, which makes their officers immune from civil and criminal liability for cruel inhuman and degrading treatment (including torture).
A former MI6 agent stated:



> We are always going to go for a section 7 authorization. Because, you know, why should my officers carry the risks on behalf of the government personally? So we will go for belt and braces on this.


In 2012, judicial oversight of this practice was first introduced. Retired judge Sir Mark Waller as intelligence services commissioner was responsible with the so-called independent judicial oversight of the conduct of MI5, MI6 and GCHQ.
Prime Minister David Cameron wrote a latter to Waller dated 27 November 2012 explaining that MI5 permits informants to participate in crime and that Wallers _oversight would not provide endorsement of the legality of the policy_. In other words, Waller had no oversight at all!
Cameron concluded that this letter should not be published, _on the basis that doing so would be detrimental to national security and contrary to the public interest_.

https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/...-tribunal-told


The number of requests for authorisations grew rapidly after 9/11 was staged, in 2009 alone MI6 asked for 500 authorisation under section 7 of the Intelligence Services Act 1994.

In 20004, 2 leading Libyan dissidents, Abdul Hakim Belhaj and Sami al-Saadi, were kidnapped with the help of MI6.
According to MI6, this was part of the rapprochement between Gaddafi and the UK and US that saw Gaddafi open oil and gas exploration opportunities to western firms.

Belhaj and al-Saadi sued the senior MI6 officer responsible, Sir Mark Allen: 
In a letter dated 18 March 2004, MI6 officer Allen wrote to former Libyan foreign minister Moussa Koussa: 


> I congratulate you on the safe arrival of Abu Abdullah al-Sadiq [a.k.a. Abdul Hakim Belhaj]. This was the least we could do for you and for Libya to demonstrate the remarkable relationship we have built over the years.


Later in 2012, Scotland Yard and the Crown Prosecution Service announced that a criminal investigation was started into the abductions of these 2 Libyan dissidents, plotted with the help of MI6: https://www.theguardian.com/world/20...ue-mi6-officer
(http://archive.is/lXsNU)


Patrick Finucane, who represented several Republicans, was shot dead in front of his family by loyalist gunmen.
It has emerged that the loyalist paramilitary intelligence officer responsible for the murder, Brian Nelson, was controlled by the British Armys Force Research Unit: https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/...law-court-told
(http://archive.is/myUWC)

----------


## Firestarter

It is expected that by 2030, Queen Elizabeth will earn more than £100 million annually from windfarms alone. According to the Daily Mail, last year the Crown Estate collected £41million from windfarms.

Between 2001 and 2010, the old Civil List for the British Royals was £7.9 million annually (that’s besides most if not all of their expenses are paid). In 2011, it grew to £13.7 million.
In 2012, when the Civil List was replaced by the Sovereign Grant, initially set at 15% but further increased to 25% of the profits from the Crown Estate, financial support to the Royals immediately more than doubled to £31 million. This has continued to rise, to a staggering £82.8 million last year 2018-2019.

Profits from valuable London sites owned by the Duchy of Cornwall, which has net assets of more than £1 billion, go to Prince Charles. Profits for Charles, have grown from £12.9 million in 2012 to more than £21 million in 2018.
Queen Elizabeth is also one of the top recipients of EU money, receiving £557,707 in 2016 for her Sandringham farmland alone.

Several Royal buildings were bought with public funds, maintenance is supported with taxpayer´s money, but remain Elizabeth´s private property.
In total, the British taxpayer pays for more than 100 Royal buildings.

A conservative estimate for Elizabeth´s wealth in 2011 was £1.15 billion, that´s excluding what´s held in trust by the Crown. Elizabeth´s investment portfolio alone is valued at £500 million and her stamp collection is worth £100 million.
Exact figures are hard to come by, though, because of the state-supported secrecy.

In 1910, Queen Mary had the power to seal wills introduced.
The Queen Mother reportedly had £70 million when she died. In 1942, she was left expensive jewels by an heiress to the McEwan brewing fortune.
The sister of Elizabeth, Princess Margaret’s will has remain inaccessible, it has been estimated that she left an estate of some £7.6 million, having previously disposed of £12 million of assets to her family. Where did she get all of this money?!?

These Royal degenerates are exempt from inheritance tax from a king or queen to their heir. Supposedly Elizabeth voluntarily pays taxes, so why would she have hundreds of millions stashed away in British offshore tax havens?
Because of the all-encompassing secrecy, we simply have to believe that she pays taxes: https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...al-Family.html

----------


## Warlord

> It is expected that by 2030, Queen Elizabeth will earn more than £100 million annually from windfarms alone. According to the Daily Mail, last year the Crown Estate collected £41million from windfarms.


Firestarter: This guy has a book out so his revelations are getting some media coverage.  Check out this article:

*Where did Princess Margaret get £20m and how about the Queen mother's £70m legacy? In his controversial new book, MP Norman Baker examines the family's finances as he accuses the Windsors of Right Royal Robbery*

-Mr Baker, an MP (Member of Parliament) for 18 years, describes a divide between Royal Family and public

-Writes of a scheme to offload costs of Maundy Thursday the Monarch hands out 

-He also describes culture of accepting freebies and 'exploiting' the Royal name 

-And claims they can be somewhat Scrooge-like with gifts to their staff members

-New book And What Do You Do? What The Royal Family Don’t Want You To Know

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...0m-legacy.html

----------


## Firestarter

> Firestarter: This guy has a book out so his revelations are getting some media coverage.  Check out this article:
> 
> *Where did Princess Margaret get £20m and how about the Queen mother's £70m legacy? In his controversial new book, MP Norman Baker examines the family's finances as he accuses the Windsors of Right Royal Robbery*


The Daily Mail basically posted the same story twice (see the link in my last post)...


Prince Andrew gets a princely tax-free £249,000 a year, plus a relatively small naval pension of £20,000. Yet his spending habits show that he gets huge amounts of money or presents from other sources.. 

Prince Andrew shows of his “wealth” like for example in early 2015, when he wore the latest 18-carat gold Apple Watch, worth about £12,000.
The most extreme example, is that in 2014, Andrew and his ex-wife Fergie bought a £13 million ski chalet in the Swiss resort of Verbier and at the same time, spent £7.5 million to refurbish Royal Lodge, his home in Windsor Great Park: https://www.dailymail.co.uk/debate/a...ki-chalet.html

----------


## Firestarter

A couple of days after Queen Elizabeth on 13 October ordered Parliament (and EU) that Brexit this month is THE "priority"; a Brexit deal was announced: https://www.reuters.com/article/us-b...-idUSKBN1WS0QX

UK Parliament has voted for more delay...
Heres the (second) letter Bullingdon Boy Boris was forced to send to the EU.





> In the letter, Boris Johnson also made it clear that if Brussels don't give the government more time, it could have serious consequences after Tory rebel Letwin blocked his new deal. He added that he hoped faced with his new deal or no deal, MPs would this time choose the latter as he intends to leave the EU in 12 days.
> In a day of high-drama in the House of Commons, MPs voted for the Tory rebels wrecking amendment by 322 to 306, and torpedoed Boris' plans to pass a deal. The so-called Super Saturday turned into Pointless Saturday after the Tory rebel sabotage.
> Instead the PM was going to be forced to ask the EU for a THIRD time to delay Britain's departure from the EU.
> (...)
> In his first letter last night, the PM outlined how Brussels could reject the delay as they are also aiming for Britain to leave the EU on Halloween. Mr Johnson pointed out that as the EU leaders "have made it clear they do not want more delay" they could well reject the idea altogether.
> The Government decided to cancel the main Brexit vote after the plot won the day yesterday - prompting disgusted Tory MPs to walk out of the chamber in dramatic scenes.
> (...)
> Ten former Tories teamed up with Labour, the Lib Dems, SNP, DUP and a spread of independents to force the plot through.


 https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/brexit...e-latest-news/


Ive looked for more information on the money laundering motive for staging Brexit...

In the situation of a hard Brexit, Britain would be immediately free from EU legislation, in the case of a Brexit deal there will be a transition period during which the UK has to implement certain EU legislation.
On 1 January 2019, the EU Anti-Tax Avoidance Directive (ATAD) took effect.
The Anti-Tax Avoidance Directive prescribes that EU-countries should implement anti-tax avoidance measures in line with the OECD Base Erosion and Profit Shifting (BEPS) project. The UK has implemented part of of these OECD measures (according to most state propaganda, the UK isn´t a money laundering giant).

The UK has granted certain multinational companies reduced tax rates and special treatments. This will worsen the inequality and undermine (other?) democratic states: https://www.taxjustice.net/2019/01/2...of-tax-havens/


In April 2019, the European Union ordered the U.K. to claw back illegal tax breaks for multinationals, introduced in 2013, but the EU didnt outlaw the entire program.

The European Commission said the UK gave certain multinationals a selective advantage by granting them an illegal exemption from U.K. antitax avoidance rules, so they could evade tax on financing income received from a foreign unit via an offshore subsidiary.
According to the EUs antitrust chief Margrethe Vestager, _The U.K. must now recover the undue tax benefits_.

Ireland, Luxembourg, Belgium and the Netherlands have already tried to battle the EUs antitrust regulator over tax incentives that attract big companies: http://web.archive.org/web/20190711133344/https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-04-02/eu-delivers-u-k-tax-bill-as-brexit-deal-eludes-parliament


In April 2019, the European Union likewise ordered Ireland to implement key anti-tax-avoidance rules to prevent large companies to use interest payments to evade taxes: https://www.irishtimes.com/business/...elay-1.3971144


The EU has planned the 5th Money Laundering Directive for January 2020, with requirements on the disclosure of beneficial ownership for companies operating in Europe.

Nigel Farages Brexit Party chairman, Richard Tice, was a director of Sunley Family Limited for 25 years until 2017, and remains one of its largest shareholders, alongside several family members.
From 2014 to 2017, Sunley Family Limited has paid (only) £1.2 million tax on a profit of £15.7 million  an effective tax rate of 7.6%.
The UK tax for dividends over £150,000 is 38%.

In the early 1990s, 40% of Sunleys shares were transferred to 2 companies in tax havens  Sunciera Holdings Corporation (in Panama) and Shuttlecock Holdings Limited (in the British Virgin Islands). Because of secrecy rules, it is impossible to discover the identities of the companies owners.
Over the past 4 years, Sunley paid its shareholders £5.5 million in dividends  of which at least £2.7 million to Panama and the British Virgin Islands, exempt from UK tax. Panama has only a 5% tax on dividends and the British Virgin Islands 0. 

In the year ending December 2015, a £5 million loan from parent company Sunciera suggests that profit generated in the UK by Sunley was transferred to Panama and then reinvested into the UK-registered company. This isnt illegal, but maybe should be (especially when the owners of the companies aren´t even known)...
Tice has denied knowing about this deal and involvement in either company (even though he and his family are majority shareholders in Sunley).

Richard Tice has also denied to know who is behind Sunciera and Shuttlecock, which control a 42% stake in his family Sunley business.
According to John Christensen, the company directors should know who they are dealing with _otherwise you could be dealing with money launderers. You have to do due diligence_.

In another strange twist, Tice sits on the European Parliament's Economic and Monetary Affairs Committee to implement tax, money laundering legislation!
According to fellow member of this Committee, Molly Scott: 


> If it turns out that Richard Tice has been dodging taxes then there would be an obvious conflict of interest with his role on the committee that oversees EU tax policy on behalf of European citizens.


 https://www.opendemocracy.net/en/dar...x-haven-links/
(http://archive.is/IRYhz)

----------


## Warlord

> The Daily Mail basically posted the same story twice (see the link in my last post)...


Another Mail article that might interest you Firestarter. It looks like Arron Banks has fallen into line:

*Battle of the Brexit 'Bad Boys' as Arron Banks backs Boris Johnson's deal after Nigel Farage brands it 'dreadful' and says he would rather delay leaving the EU again than support it*

-Mr Banks said the deal would allow the country to move on to a general election

-Tweeted: 'We back this deal against another delay and more Remainer plots'

-Mr Farage in contrast said 'I would much rather we had an extension' before vote

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-dreadful.html

----------


## Firestarter

On 24 July 2019, Queen Elizabeth selected Boris Johnson for PM. That same day, Boris selected Ben Elliot as Co-Chairman of the Conservative party, a close friend of Zac Goldsmith.

Ben Elliot was a New York dinner guest of Ghislaine Maxwell and is in Jeffrey Epstein’s little black book.
Ben Elliot is also one of the 6 Trustees of the Eranda Rothschild Foundation (with only 2 none family members: http://archive.is/b7tCa


Another journalist, who suddenly came with more “shocking news” (the least they could do is come up with something “new”)…
Spectator columnist Taki has recently revealed that he tried to expose Jeffrey Epstein “long ago” (no details on when!) but that the story was “spiked”.

Boris Johnson was the editor of the Spectator from 1999 to 2005.
In the 2000s, the Spectator was owned by the Hollinger Group, controlled by Trump’s friend Conrad Black and where Epstein’s only confirmed client, Les Wexner, sat on the board of directors:
https://laitonlehti.net/2019/09/08/t...boris-johnson/
(http://archive.is/ZIBme)

----------


## Firestarter

On 16 November, Prince Andrew gave a “disastrous interview” in which he even denied meeting (or remembering meeting?) Virginia Roberts Giuffre.
Party Prince Andy now insinuates that the photo with his arm around her waist and Ghislaine Maxwell in the background in London in 2001, when Roberts was only 17 is FAKE!


Andrew claims that the statements of Giuffre are false, because “I don't party” or “make public displays of affection”.
There are however a huge amount of pictures of Andrew partying with his hands all over pretty young women.


In 2007, Johanna Sjoberg told a newspaper that she witnessed an encounter with Prince Andrew, Ghislaine Maxwell, and “a couple of other girls my age”, which included Virginia Roberts Giuffre. Sjoberg also told that at this occasion Andrew groped her breast.
Andrew bizarrely also claimed that Giuffre describing him as “sweaty” is untrue, since “_I didn’t sweat at the time because I had suffered what I would describe as an overdose of adrenalin in the Falkland’s War when I was shot at and it was almost impossible for me to sweat_”.
There are however photos of Randy Andy sweating profusely, when leaving the nightclub Chinawhite in 2001.


Andrew’s claim that he couldn’t have had sex with Giuffre at 1 of 3 occasions because he was with Britain's consul general in New York  was denied by the diplomat in question, Sir Thomas Harris, who said: “_I don't recall him staying with me_”, and that he would have remembered.
Harris explained that an overnight stay by Prince Andrew would be formally registered in the Court Circular, but this doesn’t appear for the dates of 9-11 April 2001.

Andrew claims that he first met Epstein in 1999 through Ghislaine Maxwell; but according to a letter by his then-private secretary Alastair Watson in defence of Andrew: “_The duke [Andrew] has known Mr Epstein since being introduced to him in the early 1990s_”.
Maybe the dumbest move by Andrew in the interview was that he admitted that he doesn’t regret his friendship with Epstein because of “the opportunities I was given to learn” from him about business!

After more than 20 organisation distanced themselves from Andrew – including Barclays, KPMG and the English National Ballet – some stopped backing Prince Andrew’s “charities”, Queen Elizabeth “sacked” her “favourite son” Andrew from royal duties, including his 200 charities.
Prince Charles, from British colony New Zealand, said that Andrew would be stripped of all royal duties. After visiting his mother, Andrew confirmed that with his mother's “permission”, he was “stepping down” from public duties.
Andrew will lose his £249,000 annual income from the taxpayer-funded Sovereign Grant.

Andrew also told that he met Ghislaine Maxwell earlier this year on or about 5 June.

Attorney Lisa Bloom, who represents 5 Epstein victims, said she will subpoena Andrew, saying: 


> Andrew and his staff must cooperate with all investigations, show up for civil depositions and trials, and produce all documents. Nobody is above the law and everybody should have to answer questions.


 https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ic-duties.html
(http://archive.is/tjD9Y)


A caretaker of Epstein’s £7 million apartment in Paris since the early 2000s has told that Prince Andrew had been a regular visitor: “_Prince Andrew stayed at the address a number of times including when Epstein was not there_”.

The caretaker told the French police that regular visitors included politicians, business people and many young models and masseurs, who ended up being raped.
Guests at the apartment included Bill and Melinda Gates (this was confirmed by Epstein's butler Gabriel): https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...apartment.html


In 1999, Andrew invited Epstein at Balmoral Castle.
In 2000, Epstein was his guest at his own and Prince William’s birthday party.
In 2006, Epstein was invited for the birthday of Andrew’s and Fergie’s daughter, Princess Beatrice.

Another paedophile that was close to Prince Andrew for decades is Anglican priest Keith Gleed, who sexually abused at least 5 students at Lakefield College School in Ontario from 1974 to 1980, when Andrew attended the school.
Gregory said he was in Grade 9 when he began meeting Gleed, who gave him sherry and often hugged him and stroked his head. Gregory said that during their last meeting he woke up on the floor disoriented with Gleed sodomising him.
Another victim said Gleed began molesting him when he was in Grade 6.

In 1986, Gleed led a group from Lakefield who attended the wedding of Andrew to Sarah Ferguson. Andrew also visited the paedophile in Canada shortly before his death in 2001, according to Gleed’s obituary a “testament of true friendship”.
In 2008, in a ceremony for Gleed, Andrew and others called Gleed “_the confidant of the troubled, the defender of the bullied and a true friend to all_”.

The Anglican Church of Canada was aware of Gleed’s abuse years before his death.
The church received a sexual assault claim in the early 1990s, after which Gleed was stripped of his official capacity as a priest: http://web.archive.org/web/20191025094716/https://www.mercurynews.com/2019/09/18/prince-andrews-other-pedophile-friend-prep-school-priest-who-came-to-his-1986-wedding-to-sarah-ferguson/


Steve Rodhouse was in charge the UK police department that closed the investigation into Jeffrey Epstein and his British links, including Prince Andrew, in 2015. The investigation wouldn´t have been closed without his approval.
British cops refuse to investigate the accusations by Virginia Roberts Giuffre that she was sexually abused by Prince Andrew when she was only 17.

A spokesperson said: 


> As we have previously said, the Metropolitan Police Service (MPS) did receive an allegation of non-recent trafficking for sexual exploitation. Having closely examined the available evidence, the decision was made that this would not progress to a full investigation. 
> 
> As such, the matter was closed. We acknowledge the considerable interest and concern around this case and have revisited that decision making and believe it remains entirely appropriate. 
> 
> Therefore no further action is being taken. The Met will always take seriously any allegation concerning sexual exploitation.


 https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...y-Epstein.html
(http://archive.is/jsXH1)

Steve Rodhouse has gotten a nice promotion to the leadership team of the National Crime Agency…

Steve Rodhouse also “investigated” the child abuse alleged by Carl Beech (a.k.a. Nick). Beech named amongst others Greville Janner and Leon Brittan as his child molesters.
Carl Beech was sentenced to 18 years in prison for making up “preposterous tales” that ruined the lives and reputations of some of Britain's most “distinguished public servants”.
For the record, I have doubts about the statements of Carl Beech… but 18 years in jail seems a bit too much!!!

Steve Rodhouse oversaw Surrey Police's “inquiry” into the mass paedophile Jimmy Savile, another good friend of the House of Windsor, who never went to prison.
Harvey Proctor claimed that after the “mishandled inquiry” into Savile, he “_sought to use Beech’s claims as a form of redemption_”.

Steve Rodhouse, who oversaw the operation, said: 


> I am sincerely sorry for the distress that has been caused to innocent people and their families as a consequence of Operation Midland and Operation Vincente.


 https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...y-Proctor.html
(http://archive.is/YZuDp)

----------


## Firestarter

In Andrew’s “disastrous” BBC interview last month, he claimed he “was never in Tramp's” with Virginia Roberts Guiffre.
Attorney Lisa Bloom, who represents several Jeffrey Epstein victims, says that a woman, who remains anonymous, “'vividly remembers” seeing Prince Andrew and Giuffre dancing at Tramp nightclub in Mayfair in March 2001.

Bloom said: 


> It was pointed out to her by a member of her group. The woman remembers it vividly. She had never seen a royal before or since. It was a very big moment for her — she stared at him.
> 
> She says he was with Virginia, who looked very young and not happy, but Andrew was smiling and seemed to be very much enjoying himself on the dancefloor. She remembered it all these years and when she saw Prince Andrew on television a few weeks ago denying he knew Virginia, she was very displeased about that.
> 
> We decided the best thing to do is to go to the FBI and Scotland Yard. I believe her to be credible. She is not asking for any money or making a legal claim — she just wants to tell her story. She is very afraid but thinks speaking out is very important.


 https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...a-Roberts.html


A second woman who has claimed to have been abused by  Jeffrey Epstein has also said that she had sex with Prince Andrew.

Earlier this week a new lawsuit was filed against Epstein's estate by nine women who accuse him of sexual abuse, starting as early as 1985.
Jane Doe I said she was only 14 when abuse began around 1990, and Jane Doe III said she was just 13 when her abuse began around 2003: https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ce-Andrew.html


In 2006, a big birthday party at Windsor Castle was held for Andrew’s and Fergie’s daughter Princess Beatrice at turning 18.
Andrew had invited his good friends Jeffrey Epstein, Ghislaine Maxwell and Harvey Weinstein (who reportedly was a longtime friend of Epstein).


Eight days after Epstein attended Beatrice's party in a US Navy Seal uniform he was arrested.

Celebrities at Beatrice’s party included Demi Moore and then-husband Ashton Kutcher (the close friend of the brother-in-law of Ivanka Trump, Joshua Kushner): https://www.news.com.au/entertainmen...a4d38c2e4f395f
(http://archive.is/wtm03)


Isn’t it strange that Moore and Kutcher run another charity “against” human trafficking, Thorn: https://www.lawfulpath.com/forum/vie...3&t=1418#p5575

----------


## Firestarter

Fergie has sold acess to Prince Andrew for half a million pounds, because of her debts, she took £40,000 and supposedly returned it (starting at 4:00).
Then her ex Prince Andrew paid her debts(?).




In 2011, Fergie asked Jeffrey Epstein for help to clear her debt of £78,000 she owed former assistant Johnny O'Sullivan in unpaid salary, which Epstein “negotiated down” to £15,000 and paid off.
Supposedly Epstein had the nerve to threaten poor Sarah Ferguson after she apologised for her association with him and referred to him as a “paedophile”, but dropped his threat of legal action.

In 1996, Fergie had an estimated £5 million-worth of debt, she has since made £2.2 million from her books.
In 2011, Fergie herself said that “_This is the first time ever in my life, and I mean ever, that I have been debt-free_”: https://www.express.co.uk/news/royal...debt-royal-spt

----------


## Warlord

I'm glad Fergie is making money selling books. She can then be less of a parasite on the UK taxpayer.

----------


## Firestarter

David Christopher Kelly (1944 – 17 July 2003) was an authority on biological warfare, and once a weapons inspector for the UN in Iraq.
In July 2003, Kelly was pushed into the spotlight after BBC journalist Andrew Gilligan had cited an anonymous expert on the ridiculous weapons of mass destruction in Iraq claim by Blair and Co. It was quickly assumed that David Kelly had been the source and also as a “British scientist and biological weapons expert, who has examined the trailers in Iraq" source, published by The Observer on 15 June 2003, who said: 


> They are not mobile germ warfare laboratories. You could not use them for making biological weapons. They do not even look like them. They are exactly what the Iraqis said they were – facilities for the production of hydrogen gas to fill balloons.


Kelly had already on 30 June 2003 reported to his manager at the Ministry of Defence about his contact with Gilligan.
Kelly appeared on 15 July before a parliamentary Foreign Affairs Select Committee investigating him leaking confidential information to Gilligan.

After Kelly suddenly died 2 days later Prime Minister Tony Blair's government set up the Hutton Inquiry, to “investigate” Kelly's death. The inquiry concluded that Kelly had committed suicide…
On 17 July, Kelly took a walk like he did every day. He was found the next day in the Harrowdown Hill woodlands, about a mile from his home.

After many “conspiracy theories” on Kelly’s murderer, in 2009 a group of British doctors, including barrister and former coroner Michael Powers, challenged Hutton's verdict.
Hunt stated that the only artery that had been cut was the ulnar artery. This couldn’t have been the cause of death as it is too is small and could never result in the blood loss needed to cause death - about five pints of blood…
It has been confirmed by the ambulance team on the scene that the quantity of blood at the scene was surprisingly small. Paramedic Dave Bartlett said in an interview that “_I’ve seen more blood at a nosebleed than I saw there_”.

It wouldn’t make sense that an educated doctor, like David Kelly, would choose the ulnar artery in the wrist to commit suicide.
It would also be strange that Kelly would kill himself, as he had recently converted to the Baha'i faith which expressly forbids suicide.

Hunt claimed that Kelly had also ingested 29 tablets of painkillers and co-proxamol (an analgesic drug) that were missing from the packets found at the scene of the crime. There is however no hard evidence that Kelly had actually ingested 29 tablets, as only one fifth of a tablet was found in his stomach.
The forensic toxicologist at the inquiry, Alexander Allan, concluded that the amount of swallowed Co-Proxamol wasn’t enough to cause death. According to Allan, the blood level of each of the drug's 2 components was less than a third of what could cause a fatal overdose.

The pathologist's report describe "livor mortis", a purplish-red discolouration of the skin when the heart is no longer pumping and blood begins to settle in the lower part of the body.
If Kelly had bled to death, then significant livor mortis could not have occurred, because there wouldn’t be enough blood in his body.

Norman Baker is the best known “conspiracy theorist” on David Kelly’s murder.
Baker spoke to a source, who in turn asked an old friend, "spook" from MI6, who told Baker that his MI6 friend had told him that Kelly's death had been "_a wet operation, a wet disposal_".
When Baker called his source a few months later, he told him that 3 weeks after their meeting, his house had been broken into and his laptop - with all his material on Kelly – was stolen: https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ing-death.html


When a police helicopter with heat-seeking cameras flew over the area where David Kelly was later found, at about the time the pathologist estimated he died, the helicopter didn’t find him.
This suggest that Kelly had died somewhere else than where he was found.

Louise Holmes described that she found Kelly’s body “_at the base of the tree with almost his head and his shoulders just slumped back against the tree_”.
Detective Constable Graham Coe’s “guarded” the body until reinforcements arrived. One of the paramedics, Dave Bartlett, described that Kelly “_was lying flat out some distance from the tree. He definitely wasn’t leaning against it_”.
Why had they moved the body?

According to police reports, a small water bottle, a gardening knife, a painkiller blister pack, Kelly’s glasses and his watch were found at the crime scene. No fingerprints were found on any of these objects. Why (or how) would Kelly wipe his fingerprints from these objects?
The water bottle found was still half full. It’s difficult to see how Kelly could have swallowed 29 co-proxamol tablets, with such little water.

Kelly had fractured his right elbow earlier that year and according to friends was “_unable to cut a steak_” with his right hand.
Could Kelly have cut his left wrist (with his right hand)?

Various scuffs, abrasions and cuts were found, but they were quickly dismissed as having been caused by Kelly “stumbling”: https://theunredacted.com/dr-david-k...y-dark-actors/
(http://archive.is/QS2TQ)


Government liar John Morrison responded to these “conspiracy theories” on Kelly’s murder with: 


> It is indeed complete fantasy that there are agents that are licensed to kill.
> There are intelligence agencies around the world who do engage in assassinations, there’s no doubt about that. Some of them not very nice people at all….. But we [in Britain] have never had a policy of assassination to my knowledge in the history of the UK intelligence agencies, and certainly not in the last few decades.


Sure John whatever you say!



> Since 1994, British legislation gives its secret agents the right to break the law, as long as they have the permission of a “Secretary of State”.
> This has enabled the British intelligence services to participate in a wide range of illegal activity, including murder, torture, terrorism, drug trafficking, arms sales and money laundering.


 
This couldn’t possibly be a motive, as Britain doesn’t “engage in assassinations”…
David Kelly was writing a book at the time of his death in which he intended to write that he had warned PM Tony Blair that there were no WMD in Iraq weeks before the US/UK led invasion of Iraq was started.
Following his death, Kelly’s computers were confiscated by the cops: https://www.express.co.uk/news/uk/11...ook-of-secrets


Or see the following video from James Corbett (1 hour).
A helicopter landed at the scene 90 minutes after the body was discovered and took off in 5 minutes. Reports after FOI requests revealed only a heavily redacted set of names. We don’t know who was on board or why this helicopter landed there and quickly flew away.

Operation Mason that “investigated” Kelly’s death, was started 9 hours BEFORE he was reported missing by his family.




It seems likely that David Kelly was murdered over blowing the whistle not only on Saddam’s Iraq not having WMD, but also that the British government knew this.
Another possibility is that David Kelly threatened to expose the classified biowarfare research at Porton Down, where he worked for years.

Porton Down is one of the Pentagon funded laboratories in 25 countries across the world, where the US Army produces and tests biological and chemical weapons in violation with the UN convention.
Porton Down is just 13 km from where on 4 March former Russian spy Sergei Skripal and his daughter Yulia were found in Salisbury after an alleged Novichok nerve agent poisoning.
The Pentagon has spent at least $70 million on military experiments with biological and chemical weapons at Porton Down.

Most of these tests were performed on lab animals.
_Ronald George Maddison was a Royal Air Force engineer, who died as the result of experiments with sarin at Porton Down in 1953._
Porton Down scientists conducted field tests in 1956.

In 2013, scientist from Porton Down released chemical gas on thousands of unsuspecting commuters during an experiment on the London Underground. _5 PFTs, SF6 and Urea were released on the London Underground in the form of liquid aerosol droplets._ These experiments were sponsored both from Britain and the DHS.


Robert Kadlec, Assistant Secretary at the US Department of Health, categorically denied the American bio-weapons program at a seminar on biological and chemical weapons: https://southfront.org/salisbury-ner...rogram-porton/
(http://archive.is/nIb92)

----------


## Firestarter

SERCO could be the biggest company you never heard of.
In 1929, RCA Services Limited (a UK division of the Radio Corporation of America), which was acquired by General Electric in 1985. In 1987, RCA Services Limited was bought out and renamed.

SERCO is also close to Lockheed Martin and BAE.
Historically SERCO was controlled by Queen Elizabeth II through British Nuclear Fuels (BNFL).

In the privatisation of government utilities during the 1990s, SERCO became a huge government contractor all over the British Empire.
SERCO controls immigration and owns a pathology lab in the UK and runs detention centres, prisons and hospitals in Australia and New Zealand. 

Much of its income comes from no-bid US government contracts - $15-20 billion per year - granted to it by members of Senior Executive Services (SES).
In the US, SERCO runs 63 air traffic control towers, manages Obama Care for 12 years (beginning in 2013), runs city parking, buses and trains, overseas Overseas Private Investment Corporation (OPIC) loans, and handles USAID shipments.
SERCO also dominates contracts from US Homeland Security and is in charge of FEMA Region 9 (which includes Alaska, Hawaii and the US West Coast): http://web.archive.org/web/20190615015458/https://hendersonlefthook.wordpress.com/2019/03/19/whos-behind-the-5g-cull-of-humanity/
(http://archive.is/h1Nva)


The following on SERCO was reported in June 2018.
Serco has an annual revenue of some £3 billion and more than 50,000 employees.

Europe is by far its largest area, with around 45% of total revenue (£1.34bn) and the overwhelming majority of that is in the UK – 40% of the total.
Revenues from the other regions are: Americas £688 million, “Asia Pacific” £579 million, Middle East £352 million.

One of its biggest contracts is running 11 Australian immigration detention centres.

In 2016, SERCO lobbied extensively in the US to build a new detention centre  to lock up families with children near the Mexican border. The proposal was too controversial so was rejected.

In 2002, SERCO’s CEO was Chris Hyman, an accountant from South Africa.

In 2018, SERCO’s biggest shareholders were:
MSD partners 10%; FIL Ltd 6.67%; Marathon Asset Management 5.31%; Majedie Asset Management 5.09%;
UBS Asset Management 5.04%; Avzalor Asset Management 5%; Orbis Group 4.96%: https://corporatewatch.org/serco-company-profile-2018/
(http://archive.is/sQkeb)


In 2010/2011, the biggest shareholder in the SERCO Group was AXA with 10.8% and the Invesco that was chaired by long-time Rothschild banker, Donald’s Commerce Secretary Wilbur Ross owned 2.3% of its shares at the time: https://www.dontbankonthebomb.com/wp...2/02/Serco.pdf

----------


## Firestarter

SERCO does the classification for all US and UK patents. This isn’t only a position of control, but also of intelligence by having the first information on new patents.
While making money at the same time, for processing the U.S. Patent & Trademark Office (USPTO) patent applications they get hundreds of millions of dollars!

Serco lost £991 million in 2014 and another £69.4 million in 2015.
On 17 November 2014, it was announced that Alastair Lyons would resign as chairman of Serco.

On 28 May 2015, Sir Roy Gardner was appointed as Non-Executive Chairman. According to SERCO’s website, Gardner is responsible for “_relations with the City [of London] and major stakeholders [(Queen Elizabeth II]_”.
The new chief executive Rupert Soames sold off "scores of divisions", bizarrely claiming that “_the Government has got much more adept at writing contracts and transferring risk to the private sector_”.

Both Gardner and Soames are British Knights Hospitalier.
Rupert Soames is Winston Churchill’s grandson. In 2010, he became Officer of the Order of the British Empire.

Rupert Soames is in Donald Trump’s and Prince Andrew’s paedophile friend Jeffrey Epstein’s little black book.
Rupert’s brother, Nicholas Soames, is chairman of the Aegis defence company and sits on the Queen's Privy Council. Nicholas Soames is also a close friend of both the paedophile Harvey Proctor and British Crown Prince Charles.
See Prince Charles with Nicholas Soames.


In the UK, SERCO with Lockheed Martin and Queen Elizabeth (Golden Share) own equal shares in the Atomic Weapons Establishment (AWD). In this way they run the atomic weapons hoax, for which we’re even more terrified than the coronavirus.
Serco also was part of a consortium running the National Nuclear Laboratory, until October 2013. Until 2015, Serco managed the UK's National Physical Laboratory.
Elizabeth controls these companies through her various “Golden Shares” in Rio Tinto, Urenco and British Nuclear Fuels Plc. In 1923-1925, Knight of the Garter, head of the Round Table (Milner’s Kindergarten), Viscount Alfred Milner was chairman of Rio Tinto...

On 11 November 2002, Elizabeth’s military-industrial QinetiQ Group Plc was founded by:
UK Ministry of Defence — 62%
The Carlyle Group — 34%
QinetiQ employees – 4%
Strangely the Bush affiliated Carlyle got 51% voting control.
Privy Councillor and BBC governor Dame Pauline Neville-Jones was selected as QinetiQ’s director.

NBNK Investments was the money laundering hub for global investment coming to and from Goldman Sachs and Facebook’s other investors.

SERCO get $600 million and another $610 million to run FEMA Regions 2 and 9 (that they effectively control through this COVID-19 pandemic): https://truthbits.blog/category/serco/
(http://web.archive.org/web/20200408184203/https://truthbits.blog/category/serco/)


Serco operates the National Border Targeting Centre for UK Visas and Immigration.
SERCO operates 2 Immigration Removal Centres since 2007.

In Britain, Serco supplies electronic tagging devices for offenders and asylum seekers.
Serco also runs 4 prisons.

In 2004, Serco’s defence contracts included the UK Government's contract for the maintenance of the Ballistic Missile Early Warning System at RAF Fylingdales, RAF Brize Norton, RAF Halton, RAF Northolt and RNAS Culdrose in the UK and RAF Ascension Island in the mid-Atlantic.

In July 2013 Serco was awarded a $1.25 billion contract to manage the implementation of Obamacare, which makes Serco one of the most highly paid government contractors in the US.

Serco provides air traffic control services at international airports in the United Arab Emirates and at some smaller airports in the United States and Canada.

SERCO also provides IT Services and other “support” for the famous CERN in Switzerland.

Serco also provides support to garrisons in Australia.

In August 2014, Serco was criticised for using immigrant detainees as cheap labour in the UK, with wages as low as £1 per hour.

In health services, Serco's failures include the poor handling of pathology labs and fatal errors in patient records.
At St Thomas' Hospital, Serco was responsible for patients receiving incorrect and infected blood, and providing incorrect data which resulted in patients suffering kidney damage.
A Serco employee later revealed that the company had falsified 252 reports to the National Health Service regarding its medical malpractices in Cornwall: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serco

----------


## Firestarter

> On 11 November 2002, Elizabeth’s military-industrial QinetiQ Group Plc was founded by:
> UK Ministry of Defence — 62%
> The Carlyle Group — 34%
> QinetiQ employees – 4%
> Strangely the Bush affiliated Carlyle got 51% voting control.


It is really Queen Elizabeth II, who decides what happens at QinetiQ, because she “the Crown” controls the golden “special” share...





> 15. SPECIAL SHARE
> 15.1 Special Shareholder
> *The Special Share may only be issued to, held by and transferred to the Crown* (or as it directs). The directors must register any transfer of the Special Share within 7 days.
> (…)
> 15.4 Rights of Special Shareholder
> The Special Shareholder has the following rights:
> (…)
> 15.4.4 to require the Board to take any action (including but not limited to amending the Compliance Principles or the Compliance Guidelines), or rectify any omission in the application of the Compliance Principles, if the Special Shareholder is of the opinion that such steps are necessary to protect the defence or security interests of the United Kingdom;
> (…)
> ...


 https://www.fbcoverup.com/docs/libra...un-03-2003.pdf
(http://archive.is/gGbGZ)

----------


## Firestarter

In November 2002, the Queen Elizabeth II controlled QinetiQ Holdings Limited acquired the Pirbright Institute and Cobbett Hill Earthstation.
In 2004, QinetiQ sold, “privatized” Cobbett Hill Earthstation.

The Pirbright Institute is a British charity (Co. No. 00559784) that received funding from the Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation in 2013 ($189,232) and another grant in 2016.

SERCO makes over $9.5 billion US in federal contracts (from the U.S. Patent Office, FEMA, OMB, Navy SPAWAR, OPM, State Department, DoD, Army, Navy, FAA, FEC, etc).
QinetiQ makes over $8.5 billion US federal contracts.
Doesn’t the over $18 billion of US taxpayer money going directly to the British Crown prove that the US is still (or again) a colony: https://gazetawarszawska.com/index.p...hild-bombshell
(http://archive.is/4TP2S)


The previous story was put on the internet on 3 March.
So to bury this story, quickly the same day another story was put on the internet with similar “keywords”: https://www.facebook.com/endtimenews...type=3&theater


I found the following story even better…

Some of us have heard about Lockheed and USAID, but nothing about SES, OPIC, Serco or the Crown Agents that move hundreds of billions of dollars of American tax money around the planet.

Obama appointed over 8,000 Senior Executive Services (SES) as senior federal employees that control ALL agencies of the U.S. government.
They openly boast that they cannot be fired by the US President.



> By law, the appointment to or removal from any SES position in an independent regulatory commission shall not be subject, directly or indirectly, to review or approval by an officer or entity withing the Executive Office of the President.


According to Plum Books, SES controls the Overseas Private Investment Corporation (OPIC) that was formed in 1971 in an amendment to the Foreign Assistance Act of 1961. The same Act had previously formed the United States Agency for International Development (USAID) that is closely aligned with OPIC.
OPIC is in fact a corporation whose sole shareholder is the U.S. Secretary of State, who is another SES member that cannot be fired by the US President.

On 13 December 1999, Serco Limited updated the stock to show its owners are British Nuclear Fuels Plc (50,000 A shares – controlling shares), Lockheed Martin (50,000 B shares) and Serco (49,998 C shares).


See Queen Elizabeth II’s golden share in British Nuclear Fuels Limited Plc. (BNFL) through which she controls SERCO.


Serco and Lockheed Martin hold 2/3rd of the shares in AWE Management Limited (UK). 
Queen Elizabeth also ultimately controls AWE and its uranium supplier Rio Tinto Plc  through “Golden Shares”: https://americans4innovation.blogspo...ses-serco.html
(http://archive.is/F1gjK)


Here’s a good video on this topic – “Lizzy owns it all”.

----------


## Firestarter

Every 4 years, Senior Executive Services (SES) publishes a “Plum Book” listing “their” executives in federal departments.
In 2018, SES controlled 9,033 employees across 166 departments and agencies at the highest pay rates in the US government.

The senators that voted for the bill to withdraw authority from the US president to fire SES personnel included the “Libertarian” Rand Paul.

SES crown agents include all US presidents from Jimmy Carter to Barack Obama (president Donald, the buddy of the British royals has still not made the 2016 or 2020 Plum Book?).

The 1996 Plum Book includes:
Madeleine J.K. Albright
John M. Deutsch
John McCain
Leon E. Panetta
Janet Reno
Bernhard “Bernie” Sanders
Joseph E. Stiglitz
George J. Tenet
Linda R. Tripp

The 2000 Plum Book includes:
Madeleine J.K. Albright
Alan Greenspan
Robert M. McNamara
Robert S. Mueller
John D. Podesta
Janet Reno
George Tenet

The 2004 Plum Book includes:
John R. Bolton
Elaine Chao
James B. Comey Jr.
Robert Mueller
Condoleeza Rice
Donald H. Rumsfeld
Paul D. Wolfowitz
Bernhard “Bernie” Sanders (who dropped out of the presidential race to ensure that Joe Biden won’t get publicity): https://americans4innovation.blogspo...fire-them.html
(http://archive.is/aQlxa)


SES controlled the Overseas Private Investment Corporation (OPIC) that was closely aligned with the United States Agency for International Development (USAID).
OPIC has merged with the Development Credit Authority (DCA) of USAID to form the U.S. International Development Finance Corporation (DFC).

Commerce Secretary Wilbur Ross and Secretary of Labor Alexander Acosta sat on the OPIC board.



Crown agents were first appointed in 1749 to transfer grants made to colonies from the British Treasury.
Crown agents works on sustainable development, effective trade and transit corridors.

These days, Crown Agents works in more than 100 countries, with major multilateral agencies (including World Bank, European Commission, United Nations), bilateral donors (like DFID, KfW, SIDA, CIDA) and the Danish, Japanese and U.S. governments: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crown_Agents


Here’s the UK Crown Agents Act 1995.



> (2) The Secretary of State may, after consulting the Crown Agents, by order nominate for the purposes of this section any company formed and registered under the Companies Act 1985; but on the appointed day the company in question must be a company limited by shares which is wholly owned by the Crown.


 https://www.fbcoverup.com/docs/libra...ul-19-1995.pdf

----------


## Firestarter

> SES controlled the Overseas Private Investment Corporation (OPIC) that was closely aligned with the United States Agency for International Development (USAID).
> OPIC has merged with the Development Credit Authority (DCA) of USAID to form the U.S. International Development Finance Corporation (DFC).


If I understand correctly USAID’s main purpose is to lend money to “developing” countries that gets used on projects in which “American” companies profit. Controlled by Queen Elizabeth’s agents of course!

The United States International Development Finance Corporation (DFC) was formed through the BUILD Act that after broad support from US Congress was signed into law by President Donald on 5 October 2018.
President Donald selected Adam Boehler for chairman of the newly formed DFC. Boehler was previously Deputy Administrator and Director CMMI at Centers for Medicare & Medicaid Services (CMS) and led the innovation centre at the Department of Health and Human Services (HHS) under president Obama.

See President Donald with Boehler.


The DFC is certainly interesting in the context of the current corona “pandemic”...
The coronavirus response team led by Jared Kushner, husband of Donald’s daughter Ivanka, includes Adam Boehler. Boehler said Kushner recruited him to the White House Coronavirus Task Force to source domestic production of ventilators.

Now isn’t it strange that President Donald has tasked the US Development Finance Corp. to finance American private companies to produce “critical” products in the COVID-19 “pandemic” (like vaccines)?!?
President Donald’s executive order under the Defense Production Act authorises the DFC “_to make loans, make provision for purchases and commitments to purchase, and take additional actions to create, maintain, protect, expand, and restore the domestic industrial base capabilities, including supply chains within the United States and its territories_”: http://archive.is/EAK09


President Donald has also selected Adam Boehler as executive chairperson of Prosper Africa, that aims to increase “two-way” trade and investment between the US and Africa: https://www.engineeringnews.co.za/ar...ica-2020-02-21


Once again a connection between the rich oil sheiks from the United Arab Emirates to the Trump administration...
I’ve earlier posted on the dealings between Trump cronies Tom Barrack and Elliott Broidy and the UAE: https://www.lawfulpath.com/forum/vie...tart=140#p7114


In February, the Abu Dhabi Fund for Development (ADFD) signed a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) with the United States International Development Finance Corporation (DFC); a US agency controlled Queen Elizabeth.
In return for providing funds, ADFD will “receive guidance in setting up a solid Private Sector Financing program” from the DFC: https://www.developmentaid.org/#!/ne...ce-corporation

----------


## Firestarter

In 2006, Serco was awarded the U.S. Patent and Trademark Office (USPTO) contract to manage their Pre-Grant Publication (PGPubs) Classification Services.
On 18 March 2013, Serco Inc. announced that they had processed their 2 millionth patent application for the USPTO.

Since 2006, Serco’s PGPubs team has decided on all patent applications in the USA.
In this way, Serco controls American innovation and can steal any patent that they want. The British-controlled US government has made it possible for Queen Elizabeth and her cronies to steal intellectual property.

Serco can even decide what patents may be an issue of “national security” and thus confiscated and weaponised by the US Department of Defense or the Central Intelligence Agency (and/or its British counterparts): https://geopolitics.co/2018/11/01/th...now-heres-how/
(http://archive.is/KI4b7)


The following video shows how powerful SERCO really is (relatively short – 5:34).

----------


## Firestarter

OPIC has merged with the Development Credit Authority (DCA) of USAID to form the United States International Development Finance Corporation (DFC) with a $60 billion “war crest”.
If I understand correctly, the main stated goal for the Queen Elizabeth controlled DFC, is to finance projects in the third world.

You’ll probably not be surprised that higher wages is no stated goal for Elizabeth and her cronies, but you might be surprised what tops the list for the DFC – it isn’t food or clean water for Africa (although these are listed among their goals).
It is lowering the cost of 5G and mobile phones so that finally Africans can become just as brainwashed and monitored as the sheeple in the developed world!


Adam Boehler wouldn’t discuss which European telecom companies will be supported to lower the costs of telecom equipment, “commercial 5G gear”.
It doesn’t really surprise me that the Queen Elizabeth controlled DFC is considering British companies to finance: “There are no U.S. companies involved at this point, but the British are bidding”.

Boehler also said, the DFC could become a founding investor in a new technology infrastructure fund that will back emerging companies in 5G, artificial intelligence, quantum computing and other areas: https://www.industryweek.com/technol...-huawei-rivals
(http://archive.is/mk3JB)


Among the first projects approved by DFC’s Board of Directors, in March, is the number one listed $190 million loan to Nevada-based Trans Pacific Networks (TPN) for the world’s longest telecommunications cable across the Indo-Pacific to connect Singapore, Indonesia, and the USA.
The 5G-enabling digital infrastructure will improve the availability of international bandwidth capacity to the Indo-Pacific: http://exportingsource.com/ht/displa...etails/i/67810
(http://archive.is/3oUgo)

----------


## Firestarter

I’ve earlier posted on the War of the Roses: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6912974


The end of this war is filled with interesting “conspiracy theories” and speculation.
The first is that King Edward IV of England (of the House of York) was illegitimate as his mother, the Duchess of York, had an affair while his father Richard was away fighting in France.
I don’t find this very convincing (and have found no evidence of this): https://www.historyfiles.co.uk/Featu...dwardIV_01.htm
(http://archive.is/YfMTH)


In the light of what happened later this isn’t even important.
After Edward IV died on 9 April 1483, the line of descent passed to his eldest son who would be crowned King Edward V of England at only 12 years of age.

Edward IV’s younger brother Richard Duke of Gloucester became Lord Protector of the realm, to take care of and look over King Edward V and his younger brother Richard, Duke of York.
The 2 princes, Edward V and (also) Richard were never seen again. It seems probable that they were killed at the orders of Richard, who was crowned King Richard III on 6 July 1483.

The most famous tale of this history was written by Shakespeare.
Before Richard III received his crown, he had annulled the marriage of the parents by declaring it bigamous. So poor Edward V and the young Richard were made officially illegitimate: https://www.thevintagenews.com/2018/...-in-the-tower/
(http://archive.is/10p6c)


In August 1485, Richard III died in a battle against Henry Tudor at Bosworth Field. The bastard Henry Stafford, Duke of Buckingham, then became (the first Tudor) King Henry VII, which marked the end of the “War of the Roses” – since then all English Kings are illegitimate.

King Henry VII had no genuine claim to the throne by descend.
Henry could only claim the throne through his mother, Lady Margaret Beaufort, who was a great-granddaughter of John of Gaunt, the Duke of Lancaster and fourth son of Edward III, and his third wife Katherine Swynford.
The ancestor through which Henry could claim the throne, his great-grandfather John Beaufort, was born when John of Gaunt wasn’t yet married to Swynford, which made Beaufort illegitimate.


The Tudor family had come to prominence in Wales through service to 3 princes of the Gwynedd family as councillors, diplomats, and soldiers.
Most of the Tudors had supported Owain Glyndwr in his uprising with the English. Owain was married to the widow of King Henry V, Katherine of Valois. King Henry VI had an excellent relationship with his Welsh stepfather Owain Glyndwr.
The eldest son of Glyndwr and Valois, Henry VI’s stepbrother Edmund married Margaret Beaufort in 1455, who gave birth to Henry in the same year.

Henry made the unprecedented move of proclaiming himself the rightful heir to the throne even before he was crowned: https://historyhowithappened.com/is-...y-viiis-reign/
(http://archive.is/pAbXg)


Henry VII’s mother, Lady Margaret Beaufort, was only 13 years old when he was born and already the widowed of Edmund Tudor, the Earl of Richmond, who died in Yorkist captivity 3 months before Henry’s birth.

Within the first 2 years of Henry VII’s reign alone, he spent a whopping £3 million on new clothes.

Henry VII had significant gambling debts to household members, and even a sizable card-playing debt to his own son, seven-year-old Prince Henry.

After in 1483, Richard III became King when his nephews were missing, enough of old King Edward IV’s in-laws, the Woodvilles, now side against Richard III with Henry Tudor. 

Henry VII’s tried to increase legitimacy to the crown of England by marrying Elizabeth of York (the oldest living child of the late Edward IV), which required 3 Papal dispensations because they were double cousins by the fourth degree: https://www.factinate.com/people/42-...tudor-dynasty/
(http://archive.is/DKfeZ)


Even stronger evidence that the British Royals are illegitimate bastards...
DNA analysis shows that Richard III didn’t descend from King Edward III.

There are stories that Henry's ancestor John of Gaunt was not only illegitimate (which is undeniable) but not even the son of Edward III, who wasn’t present at his birth. 
Prof Schurer commented: 


> Hypothetically speaking, if John of Gaunt wasn't Edward III's son, it would have meant that (his son) Henry IV had no legitimate claim to the throne, nor Henry V, nor Henry VI.


 https://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-30281333
(http://web.archive.org/web/20190327144953/https://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-30281333)

----------


## Firestarter

Ive earlier posted on basically all US presidents directly descending from the British royal degenerates, just like you would expect for the Governor-General in a British Crown colony: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6644052


Donald J. Trump descends from the 14th century Knight of the Garter John of Gaunt, 1st Duke of Lancaster, and his wife Katherine Swynford. John of Gaunts father was King Edward III.
See a picture of John of Gaunt with the Knight of the Garter emblem.


Hillary Clinton also descends from King Edward III, which makes Donald and Hillary 19th cousins: https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ancestors.html


President Donald also descends (through his mother) from King James IV of Scotland.
King James IVs father was King Christian I of Denmark, Norway and Sweden, who was also the father of the wife (and sister) of King James IV, Queen Margaret of Scotland.


Trump is also a direct descendant of Hakon V King of Norway. Trump is a descendant of Hakons only legitimate daughter, Ingebjørg Håkonsdatter Princess of Sweden; the mother of King Magnus of Norway and Sweden.

Donald is also related to Queen Margrethe II of Denmark: https://icelandmonitor.mbl.is/news/c...ders_and_dani/

----------


## Firestarter

In July 2019, at about the same time Jeffrey Epstein was suddenly arrested, a Judge had already ordered the release of documents after the collaboration of Trump cronies Alan Dershowitz and David Boies...
This led to 2024 pages from the Virginia Robert Giuffre - Ghislaine Maxwell lawsuit being released (more than a year ago).

Now suddenly on 3 August 2020, 638 pages were released (heavily redacted) and not really scrollable or downloadable without an account: https://www.scribd.com/document/4709...ursday-July-30


What could be the reason?!?

On 22 June, so before the release of the documents, James Rusbridger tweeted about the girlfriend of Jeffrey Epstein from 1999 to 2002 - Shelley Lewis (who was 22 when she met Epstein) – who in turn is the friend of the close relation of the British Royal degenerates, Charles Butter.
Rusbridger’s twitter account has since been suspended for some reason: http://web.archive.org/web/20200623014203/https://twitter.com/JamesRusbridger/status/1275241459667566594


Now suddenly, since the release of these “new” documents, our wonderful media are reporting that Shelley Anne Lewis flew on Jeffrey Epstein’s private jet on (at least) 41 flights between March 1999 and July 2002.
In a suddenly unsealed email dated in January 2015, Ghislaine Maxwell called ‘Shelley’ Epstein’s girlfriend between 1999 and 2002:



> I would appreciate it if Shelley would come out and say she was your g’friend — I think she was from end-99 to 2002.


Epstein replied the following day “_Ok with me_”.

This makes the allegations of the only Epstein victim that gets any publicity, Virginia Roberts Giuffre, even less credible as she appears to only be talking about Epstein’s girlfriend Ghislaine Maxwell.
This makes very likely that the documents were now suddenly rush-released to hide the interesting links to the British Royal family.


Both Lewis and Maxwell have been accompanied to society events in London by Charles Butter. Butter is the childhood friend of Prince Andrew, and his mother is also a long-time friend since childhood of none other than Queen Elizabeth II.
See Lewis with her friend Charles Butter.

https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1...589431296.html


The British Royal family is tied to the ancestors of Charlie Butter for generations.
Charlie’s mother is Lady Myra Wernher Butter, who is a cousin of (Elizabeth’s husband) Prince Philip and the granddaughter of Grand Duke Michael of Russia.
Myra Butter is also the long-time friend of Elizabeth and Philip. Princess Elizabeth and Princess Margaret were among the guests at the wedding of Myra to David Butter in November 1946.

Charlie’s sister, Sandra, is the goddaughter of Elizabeth II.
In 1961, Sandra Butter was a bridesmaid at the wedding of the Duke of Kent and Katherine Worsley. See Sandra Butter with Princess Anne leaving the wedding.

http://royalmusingsblogspotcom.blogs...ew-philip.html
(http://web.archive.org/web/20200106131230/http://royalmusingsblogspotcom.blogspot.com/2017/12/of-course-elizabeth-knew-philip.html)

----------


## Firestarter

The IRA has supposedly been involved in the independence struggle against the English oppression of Northern Ireland.
It´s not quite clear why they would stage terrorist attacks against “innocent” British civilians, as this harms their popularity.


According to a secret document, 1 in 4 IRA members was working for intelligence services, while about half of senior IRA members were intelligence assets.
The document describes British agents in the Garda, Garda agents in Northern Ireland, IRA agents in the RUC and Garda and RUC agents in the IRA.

The document also claims MI5 had a network of agents with the Garda.
Lord Stevens, the former Met chief, reportedly said that only 3 of the 210 terrorist suspects he arrested in a probe in Northern Ireland were not working for the RUC, MI5 and/or the Army.

At the centre of the web of intrigue sat the IRA’s head of internal security, the agent known as Stakeknife, who took information from rogue gardai while working for British intelligence.
Freddie Scappaticci has been named as the real name of Stakeknife. See Scappaticci at the funeral of IRA man Larry Marley in 1987.


Ian Hurst has been reported as the first member of the the Army's Force Research Unit (FRU), an undercover operation run by Britain in Northern Ireland for 2 decades. Hurst was responsible for handling agents in the IRA and also had access to other agents’ reports on military intelligence computers.
Hurst has repeatedly claimed that some members of the RUC, UDR and Army colluded with terror groups. Hurst also backed claims that Martin McGuinness, operational command of Northern Command of the IRA, reported to British foreign intelligence agency MI6: https://www.belfasttelegraph.co.uk/n...-28694353.html
(http://archive.is/mLiMC)



Freddie Scappaticci strongly denied he ever worked for British intelligence.
Former intelligence officer Martin Ingrams threatened to provide documents that Scappaticci´s denials are false.

Members of the Garda Siochana told The Observer that Scappaticci's second in command during the Eighties, the late IRA veteran John Joe Magee, worked for the security forces on both sides of the border.

Former Army agent Peter Keeley (code name Kevin Fulton) infiltrated the IRA for FRU.
Keeley was arrested in London after he alleged that the RUC and Garda Special Branch failed to prevent the Omagh bomb massacre in August 1998 and had given evidence to reporters about Stakeknife: https://www.theguardian.com/politics...rthernireland1
(http://archive.is/EUA8J)

----------


## Firestarter

In November 2010, Lord David James created quite a stir when he said: 


> I have had one of the biggest experiences in the laundering of terrorist money and funny money that anyone has had in the City. I have handled billions of pounds of terrorist money. My biggest client was the IRA and I am pleased to say that I managed to write off more than £1bn of its money. I have also had extensive connections with North African terrorists, but that was of a far nastier nature, and I do not want to talk about that because it is still a security issue. I hasten to add that it is no good getting the police in, because I shall immediately call the Bank of England as my defence witness, given that it put me in to deal with these problems.


Not worrisome of course that a Lord for life was laundering money for the IRA and North African terrorists, because David James claimed that he is "_a money washer, not a money launderer_" (maybe somebody could explain to this piece of sh*t that “money washing” is “money laundering”).

David James was doing this dirty business at the direction of the Bank of England, who brought him into 5 companies between 1989 and 1997/98.
Lord James ran the 5 IRA companies down and liquidised the assets after they had been identified as conduits for IRA pension funds.

In the same speech David James also made a bizarre claim about some shadowy group “Foundation X” that offered to solve the UK's economic problems, by giving £5 billion immediately and another £17 billion for schools, hospitals and London's crossrail project.



> For want of a better name, I shall call it Foundation X. That is not its real name, but it will do for the moment. Foundation X was introduced to me 20 weeks ago last week by an eminent City firm, which is FSA controlled. Its chairman came to me and said, 'We have this extraordinary request to assist in a major financial reconstruction. It is megabucks, but we need your help to assist us in understanding whether this business is legitimate'


I couldn’t find more information on these strange but interesting tales: https://www.belfasttelegraph.co.uk/n...-28569215.html
(https://archive.is/VqE1Y)

----------


## Prince Arthur

> At the centre of the web of intrigue sat the IRAs head of internal security, the agent known as Stakeknife, who took information from rogue gardai while working for British intelligence.
> Freddie Scappaticci has been named as the real name of Stakeknife. See Scappaticci at the funeral of IRA man Larry Marley in 1987.
> 
> 
> Ian Hurst has been reported as the first member of the the Army's Force Research Unit (FRU), an undercover operation run by Britain in Northern Ireland for 2 decades. Hurst was responsible for handling agents in the IRA and also had access to other agents reports on military intelligence computers.
> Hurst has repeatedly claimed that some members of the RUC, UDR and Army colluded with terror groups. Hurst also backed claims that Martin McGuinness, operational command of Northern Command of the IRA, reported to British foreign intelligence agency MI6: https://www.belfasttelegraph.co.uk/n...-28694353.html
> (http://archive.is/mLiMC)


queen masonic handshake martin-mcguinness steak knife stake knife p1234 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

----------


## Firestarter

> queen masonic handshake martin-mcguinness steak knife stake knife p1234 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr


On 9 January 2017, Martin McGuinness resigned as a Deputy First Minister over the Renewable Heat Incentive fraud, championed by former Minister for Enterprise, Trade, and Incentives Arlene Foster. The fraud cost the Northern Ireland Executive £480 million in 20 years.
McGuinness later stated to the press: "_Today is the right time to call a halt to the DUP's arrogance_" and that Foster had a "_clear conflict of interest_" in the affair.

McGuinness died less than 2 ½ months later on 21 March 2017: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Martin_McGuinness

----------


## Firestarter

After Martin McGuinness resigned as a Deputy First Minister on 9 January 2017, it was (first?) reported on 12 Jan 2017 (I haven’t found any article from an earlier date...) that McGuinness is suffering from the rare disease amyloidosis (with symptoms undistinguishable from poisoning).

Despite the propaganda that insinuates that he looks ill, in reality he doesn’t look like he will die in 10 weeks (pictured on 9 January 2017).

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...c-disease.html


According to several (unreliable British Intelligence sources) Martin McGuinness worked for British intelligence...

According to Willie Carlin, British Intelligence agencies helped McGuinness get elected through voter fraud in 1982.

Carlin also claimed that he saw “Martin McGuinness ... coming out of an MI5 house”:  https://inews.co.uk/news/northern-ir...ted-mi5-345491

Martin Ingram claimed that Martin McGuinness was a British Army agent: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Martin...tin_McGuinness


According to former IRA intelligence director Kieran Conway, Martin McGuinness had Lord Louis Mountbatten killed by bombing his fishing boat in Co Sligo in August 1979: https://www.belfasttelegraph.co.uk/n...-38410498.html


Strangely missing in most stories about him is that Knight of the Garter Louis Mountbatten sexually abused underage boys: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6849521

----------


## Firestarter

Have you ever wondered why Amnesty International does nothing against the enormous crimes against humanity in the British Empire?!? While for some reason critics of the British Empire so very often become human rights violators (according to Amnesty International propaganda).
It shouldn’t surprise anybody really that Amnesty International is controlled by British Intelligence!

Amnesty International is a clone of the US National Endowment for Democracy, which was already working for the State Department before Amnesty International was founded.
In 1963, the British Foreign Office wrote to overseas missions to offer “discreet support” for Amnesty International: discreet, because its credibility would have been undermined by a public endorsement.

Co-founder of Amnesty International, lawyer Peter Benenson, had strong ties to the British Foreign Office and Colonial Office. During WW II, he worked as a cryptographer at the Bletchley Park code-breaking centre.
Benenson worked as an undercover spy under the cover of Amnesty International, directly sponsored by The Crown. In 1964, the British Foreign Office helped Benenson get a visa to Haiti. The Foreign Office wrote to its Haiti representative Alan Elgar that it “_support[ed] the aims of Amnesty International_”.
Minister of State Walter Padley told Benenson before he left that “_We shall have to be a little careful not to give the Haitians the impression that your visit is actually sponsored by Her Majesty’s Government_”.

In 1966, Peter Benenson created quite a stir when he admitted that Amnesty International was infiltrated by British intelligence agents and called for its headquarters to be moved to another country. This was followed by claims that the Central Intelligence Agency (CIA) in the US was also involved in Amnesty International.

In 1966, Amnesty International general secretary Robert Swann and Benenson suppressed the report on British torture at the Ras Morbut interrogation centre in the British colony Aden (a port city in present-day Yemen).
Prisoners were stripped naked, placed on poles that entered their anus, had their genitals twisted, cigarettes burned on their face, and were kept in cells where faeces and urine covered the floor.

Due to its meddling in Kashmir, former Indian Prime Minister Rajiv Gandhi in 1990 demanded a ban of Amnesty International in Kashmir.
CTD Advisors that pleaded for foreign intervention in Kashmir was infested with (former) British intelligence chiefs. Perhaps the best-known member of CTD Advisors is none other than former PM of the UK Theresa May.

The recent report of Amnesty International on Darfur shows once again that Amnesty International is an extension of the British Government.

Amnesty International is also heavily funded by the US government.

Francis Boyle, as member of the board of Amnesty International USA at the end of the 1980s and early 1990s, drafted the US Biological Weapons Anti-Terrorism Act of 1989, which was signed into law by President George H.W. Bush.
Boyle has admitted that the “Iraqi soldiers dumping children from incubators in Kuwait” hoax couldn’t have worked without the publicity of Amnesty International.

In the 1960s and 70s, the Israeli government founded the Israel branch of Amnesty International (that is still working its magic in keeping the Palestinian conflict going). Amnesty’s local branch was controlled by Israeli intelligence: https://greatgameindia.com/amnesty-i...-intelligence/
(https://archive.is/HcoFv)

----------


## Firestarter

None other than the same George Soros that’s oh so close to the British and Dutch Royal degenerates, is a major funder of Anglo-American intelligence front Amnesty International and the other infamous “human rights” organisation Human Rights Watch.

Then there is another (not nearly as famous!) “human rights” organisation called Oxfam. The British Government donated 20 _million Pounds_ to its direct partner Oxfam from 2002 to 2005.
The second largest donors of Human Rights Watch is Oxfam (that’s behind black George).

Oxfam (like Amnesty International) has been fomenting unrest in Kashmir.
In 2003, Oxfam India started the so-called Violence Mitigation and Amelioration Project (VMAP) to blame the Indian Government for all sorts of human rights violations.

To make it a full circle…
Oxfam is in turn associated to the Unitarian Universalist Holdeen India Program (UUHIP) from Boston, Massachusetts, which supports groups that defend human rights in India (located outside India?).
Global partners of the UUHIP include British-controlled Amnesty International and Human Rights Watch: https://www.dharmadispatch.in/commen...oka-university
(https://archive.is/oW9S6)


Continuing on Anglo-Dutch operative George Soros, “defending” human rights (abuses).
No less than 6 judges on the ECHR have worked for Soros’ Open Society Foundations.

That’s besides the large number of judges, who have worked for Soros-funded organisations Amnesty International, Human Rights Watch, the A.I.R.E. Centre, Helsinki committees, International Commission of Jurists, and Interights. For example, among the former associates of the OSF, six judges were members of the board of national Open Society Foundations or of the Open Society Justice Initiative in New York: https://aclj.org/human-rights/exposi...-rights-part-1
(https://archive.is/HAmVI)


To finish this post…
Here’s some information on the role Amnesty International plays in orchestrating the Belarus protest: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-Ukraine-Libya

I’m just glad that nobody is “shocked” by Amnesty International – front for Anglo-American intelligence under the guise of defending “human rights”.




> The world is shocked by images and reports exposing police using brutal violence against peaceful protestors as the Belarusian authorities wage a vicious crackdown on their own citizens. Sign the petition demanding that the police violence ends now.
> Right now, thousands of ordinary Belarusian people have taken to the streets across the country to protest what they see as a rigged presidential election, after the incumbent Alyaksandr Lukashenka’s claimed a landslide victory on 9 August.


 https://www.amnesty.org/en/countries...-asia/belarus/




> President Aleksandr Lukashenko was elected to office in 1994, and since that time his government has been authoritarian. The Belarusian government has cracked down on opposition leaders and movements, and abused civil rights to freedom of assembly and association.


 https://www.amnestyusa.org/countries/belarus/

In August, Amnesty International staged protests in front of the Belarus Embassy in Brussels.

https://www.brusselstimes.com/news/1...y-in-brussels/

Wonderful isn’t it?!? Lukashenko evil, Boris and Donald good (please don’t mention the Queen, who’s such a “sweet” old lady)!

----------


## Firestarter

The obvious result of Anglo-American intelligence controlling human rights organisations is that what is labelled “defending democracy” in the British Empire and its allies is called “police abuse” in countries controlled by its enemies.

I specifically looked for information (and found) on Anglo-American intelligence front Amnesty International from the Executive Intelligence Review of Lyndon LaRouche.


The first piece is from 1981.

From 1963 until 1974, Sean MacBride was chairman of Amnesty International, for which he was awarded the Nobel Prize for “peace” in 1974.
MacBride was also an executive committee member of the Pan-European Union that was founded and headed by Knight of Malta Otto von Hapsburg, who later started the notorious “right wing” Mont Pelerin Society.

Amnesty International’s National Advisory Council at the time included:
Zbigniew Brzezinski, who wrote the “technocratic” blueprint for Rockefeller’s Trilateral Commission before swapping places with Henry Kissinger to become Jimmy Carter's National Security Adviser.

William F. Buckley, Jr., of Skull & Bones, who in 1951 started working for the CIA: https://larouchepub.com/eiw/public/1...p_by_brita.pdf

William Buckley was not only a member of the Mont Pelerin Society but also a close friends of Von Habsburg.
In 1966, William F. Buckley played an important role in founding the World Anti-Communist League (WACL) in South Korea. 

William Buckley was also a board member of Conrad Black's Hollinger International: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6790091


The following is from 1995 and details the network involved in overthrowing the government of Sudan.

Amnesty International was formed in 1961 as a specialised British intelligence agency to selectively target Third World nations into submission to British imperialism.
Amnesty´s founders included David Astor (long-time editor of the London Observer) and former British intelligence Thailand specialist Robert Swann.
Amnesty International’s first major targets included President Kwame Nkrumah of Ghana and Prime Minister Antonio de Oliveira Salazar of Portugal (whose African empire Britain wanted to take over).

Oxfam was already formed in 1941. It is a highly secretive British intelligence organisation which fosters insurgencies under the guise of food relief.

The World Council of Churches (WCC) is one of the largest funders and conduits of British operations against Sudan. The WCC always works closely with Amnesty International and the media.
At the end of the 1960s, the WCC became one of the major funders of the World Wildlife Fund-managed African "liberation movements", like the People's Movement for the Liberation of Angola, the Mozambique Liberation Front, and the Pan African Congress, which have kept Africa embroiled in warfare.

The Lutheran World Federation was formed in 1948 in the Netherlands and is housed at the WCC's headquarters in Geneva.
Has repeatedly supplied arms to the Sudanese People's Liberation Army (SPLA).

Doctors without Borders has been active in southern Sudan since 1979.
According to local sources, Doctors without Borders was involved with the SPLA in overseeing gold mining in southern Sudan to fund arms purchases.

World Wide Fund for Nature (WWF, formerly the World Wildlife Fund) created the Kidepo and Nimuli national parks, directly on the Ugandan border with Sudan, for training grounds and safe havens for the SPLA guerrillas.

Overseas Development Administration (ODA) was directed by Baroness Chalker, the handler of Ugandan President Yoweri Museveni. Uganda has been used to start wars all over the region for its British overlords, including Rwanda, Sudan and Zaire.
Baroness Chalker has even defended the massacre of an estimated 8,000 Hutu refugees at the Kibeho refugee camp in Rwanda at 22 April 1995 by the Rwandan Patriotic Front.

The US National Endowment for Democracy (NED) was formed in 1941 (like Oxfam) in New York from networks deployed by British Security Coordinator Sir William Stephenson. The NED has funded substantial amounts to the Sudanese opposition located in Britain.

From the end of World War II to 1977, Freedom House was chaired by Leo Cherne, who later became vice chairman of president Bush Sr.’s Foreign Intelligence Advisory Board.
Freedom House under the wings of the NED publishes an annual rating system of “free” nations. In 1995, Sudan and Iraq were listed as the least-free of all 191 nations rated. 

In 1994 alone, the U.S. Agency for International Development (USAID) provided $92 million in "humanitarian assistance" to NGOs operating in Sudan: https://larouchepub.com/eiw/public/1...troy_sudan.pdf

----------


## Firestarter

The following video, of only 13:28 minutes, is very informative – about the biggest company you’ve never heard of: SERCO.




The UK government awarded SERCO a £108 million COVID-19 contact tracing contract that will rise to £432 million if it continues until 2021.
The UK government has awarded SERCO another £45 million to run COVID-19 test centres (who cares about our privacy anyway?).

SERCO’s subsidiary Geografix had engaged in fraud and false accounting in a notorious prisoner electronic tagging scheme, which was settled for £100 million: https://www.opendemocracy.net/en/ope...-trace-scheme/
(https://archive.is/mK1lB)


In 2019, the infamous Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation Trust increased its stake in Serco Group Plc, with nearly 200,000 shares to 3.74 million shares worth about 5.3 million pounds ($6.6 million, only a fraction of Gates foundation’s total assets of $48 billion): https://www.seattletimes.com/nation-...k-prison-firm/


SERCO’s sister organisations include Qinetiq and the Pirbright Institute.


Brother of SERCO CEO Rupert Soames, “Sir” Nicholas Soames, is best friends with Prince Charles.
Nicholas Soames, Defence Minister at the time and now Chairman of arms company Aegis, threatened Diana 7 months before her death and warned her to stop meddling with landmines.
Diana’s friend Simone Simmons listened in on the phone call with Nicholas Soames:



> This person was saying to her that she shouldn't interfere in matters she knows nothing about.
> He then said, 'well, accidents can happen.'
> At the end of the call Diana was pale and upset. She couldn't understand why she was doing something good and was being criticised and being threatened.
> She was very distressed.


 https://www.lawfulpath.com/forum/vie...php?f=7&t=1076

----------


## RobinSmith01987

I never thought that we would ever return to times like these! I would not want to!

----------


## RobinSmith01987

I am against worldwide conspiracies, but you have to do a hundred tons, friends!

----------


## Firestarter

Wouldn't you know that the "oldest democracy in the world" is really a dictatorship, ruled by the House of Windsor...

Ministers notify Queen Elizabeth in a secretive procedure of draft parliamentary bills on anything she is interested in and ask for her orders on how to debate them.
Buckingham Palace confirmed that Elizabeth's consent is needed on draft laws that affect "_the Queen personally, whether as an individual or as a land owner or employer_". This is just about everything isn't it?!?

At least 1,062 parliamentary bills have been vetted by Elizabeth or Crown Prince Charles before they were approved by the UK’s members of parliament, since the beginning of Elizabeth II’s reign.

Members of the British royal family can seal their will, unlike any other family in Britain, ensuring that their private wealth (of trillions?) remains a secret.
Elizabeth ordered her ministers to change a 1970s transparency law so she could conceal her wealth from the public: https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/...queens-consent
(https://archive.is/YEl61)

----------


## Firestarter

Last month at Dundee Sheriff Court, the Earl of Strathmore, Simon Bowes Lyon, was sentenced to 10 months prison for trying to rape a woman in February 2020.
Bowes Lyon is a first cousin twice removed of Queen Elizabeth II.

Sheriff Carmichael accused Bowes Lyon:



> You went to her bedroom and persuaded her to open the door, pushed your way into the room, pushed her onto the bed and grabbed her hard on the nipple and tried to push her nightdress up.
> You told her that you were going to f**k her and that she needed a shafting. You continued to pull at her and tried to kiss her. Throughout all this she made it clear she wanted you to stop.


Bowes-Lyon pleaded guilty to forcing his way into her room at Glamis Castle and groping her so viciously that he injured her breasts.
In June 2020, Durham Police contacted Bowes-Lyon for violating the COVID-19 travel restrictions: https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ex-attack.html

----------


## Firestarter

Maybe I'm overreacting, but I think that this could be a valid reason to be scared $hitless, while I still don't understand what the emergency is with a coronavirus that is the second largest cause of the common cold...

Why did Queen Elizabeth II select Boris Johnson (of the notorious Bullingdon Club) for Prime Minister? Maybe because he is an insane eugenicist, which can be shown by the following quote from 2007:



> The world's population is now 6.7 billion, roughly double what it was when I was born. If I live to be in my mid-eighties, then it will have trebled in my lifetime.
> The UN last year revised its forecasts upwards, predicting that there will be 9.2 billion people by 2050, and I simply cannot understand why no one discusses this impending calamity, and why no world statesmen have the guts to treat the issue with the seriousness it deserves.
> 
> How the hell can we witter on about tackling global warming, and reducing consumption, when we are continuing to add so relentlessly to the number of consumers? The answer is politics, and political cowardice.
> There was a time, in the 1960s and 1970s, when people such as my father, Stanley, were becoming interested in demography, and the UN would hold giant conferences on the subject, and it was perfectly respectable to talk about saving the planet by reducing the growth in the number of human beings.


http://pitchforkcosmonaut.org/herd-i...sabled-people/
(https://archive.is/LmecF)

----------


## Firestarter

Ghislaine Maxwell's (former) oceans non-profit is called Oceana. Closely affiliated with Oceana is none other than baron Jacob Rothschild.
Boris Johnson's fiancée Carrie Symonds served as senior advisor to Oceana.



See Carrie Symonds and Boris Johnson at Downing Street 10.

https://oceana.org/sites/default/fil...ing_2020_0.pdf

----------


## Firestarter

> The genocide on Native American children in Catholic residential schools in Canada from the end of the nineteenth century on is well-documented. It is estimated that some 50,000 children were killed, while also a lot of potential mothers were sterilised.
> Here you can read that the Canadian government (of Queen Elizabeth) together with the Catholic Church has been trying to exterminate all Native Americans (for a final solution): http://canadiangenocide.nativeweb.org/genocide.pdf


The remains of 215 Native American children dumped in a mass grave at the Kamloops Indian Residential School in Canada were found.
These deaths were never documented (the children simply disappeared)...

This residential school was torturing and murdering Native American children from 1890 until it closed in 1978.



Many children in residential schools were forcibly removed from their families and faced brutal physical, emotional and sexual abuse: https://www.theglobeandmail.com/cana...ol-site-in-bc/



As for a possible scandal they want to keep hidden by publishing on these 215 corpses (debunked by the "reputable" Reuters)...



> _Statement of William Arnold Combes - Thursday, 01 April 2010_
> I am an Interior Salish spirit dancer and am 58 years old. I live in Vancouver, Canada.
> I am a survivor of the Kamloops and Mission Indian residential schools, both run by the Roman Catholic church. I suffered terrible tortures there at the hands especially of Brother Murphy, who killed at least two children.
> (...)
> 
> In September 1964 when I was 12 years old, I was an inmate at the Kamloops school and we were visited by the Queen of England and Prince Phillip. I remember it was strange because they came by themselves, no big fanfare or nothing. But I recognized them and the school principal told us it was the Queen and we all got given new clothes and good food for the first time in months the day before she arrived.
> 
> The day she got to the school, I was part of a group of kids that went on a picnic with the Queen and her husband and school officials, down to a meadow near Dead Man's Creek. After awhile, I saw the Queen leave that picnic with ten children from the school, and those children never returned. We never heard anything more about them and never saw them again even when we were older. They were all from around there but they all vanished.
> The group that disappeared was seven boys and three girls, in age from six to fourteen years old. I don't remember their names, just an occasional first name like Cecilia and there was an Edward.


https://www.dailykos.com/stories/2010/7/3/881519/-

----------


## Firestarter

> As for a possible scandal they want to keep hidden by publishing on these 215 corpses (debunked by the "reputable" Reuters)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Statement of William Arnold Combes - Thursday, 01 April 2010_


A nurse, who worked at the hospital were he came to, on the murder of William Combes.
Combes showed indications of being poisoned while the official cause of death was tuberculosis.
He didn't get the correct treatment.
He was kept in an isolation room, while there was no reason.

----------


## Firestarter

Supreme Court of Victoria Justice John Dixon fined 12 Australian media organisations a total of AUD 1.1 million (£600,000; $840,000) for reporting on Cardinal George Pell's conviction for sexually abusing multiple underage boys.
Pell's conviction was overturned by the Supreme Court in April 2020 after he had been jailed for more than a year.

The outlets pleaded guilty to violating the gag order in 2018; the highest fines were given to the Age newspaper with AUD 600,000 and Rupert Murdoch's News Corp that was fined AUD 430,000.
Other news outlets that were fined: The Daily Telegraph, Herald Sun, Courier Mail, Sydney Morning Herald, Australian Financial Review, Mamamia, Business Insider, 2GB and Channel Nine TV network (1 other).

The cardinal was (is?) one of the highest-ranking Australians in the Vatican hierarchy, promoted when he was accused of paedophilia and a close adviser to the Pope.
See George Pell at an interview with Reuters in Rome, Italy, 7 December 2020.



It isn't quite clear to me whether these media were fined over reporting on Pell's trial or criticising the gag order before it was lifted in February 2019.
Judge Dixon took aim of the coverage in December 2018 when news outlets criticised the secrecy of the case without naming Cardinal Pell, which according to Dixon "_constituted a blatant and wilful defiance of the court's authority_": https://www.bbc.com/news/world-australia-57353654

----------


## Firestarter

> The remains of 215 Native American children dumped in a mass grave at the Kamloops Indian Residential School in Canada were found.
> These deaths were never documented (the children simply disappeared)...


At another Catholic residential school in Canada, Marieval Indian Residential School, where stolen Native American children were tortured and sexually abused from 1899 to 1997, 751 unmarked graves have been found.

It is estimated that 6,000 children died at this school: https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ol-Canada.html

----------


## Firestarter

At another Catholic residential school in British colony Canada, St. Eugene's Mission School in Cranbrook, B.C., where Native American kids that had been stolen from their parents were tortured from 1912 until the early 1970s, 182 unmarked graves were found: https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/briti...rior-1.6085990

----------


## Firestarter

Another  215 unmarked graves (more than 160?) in Canada were found at the former Kuper Island Indian Industrial School that was run by the Catholic Church from 1890 until 1969. Then the federal government took it over, until the school was closed in 1975.

With this new discovery almost 1,000 unmarked graves have been found at former residential schools in British Columbia and Saskatchewan in the last months: https://www.theguardian.com/global-d...dential-school

----------


## Firestarter

At a reception for the Global Investment Summit in Windsor Castle, Queen Elizabeth, Prince William and Prince Charles welcomed business leaders and presidential envoys, including Bill Gates and John Kerry.
To show who is running the show, Elizabeth welcomed the guests, before her PM, Boris Johnson, was introduced.

See Lizzy shaking the hands of tech multibillionaire Bill Gates (no social distancing?), with Bonesman John Kerry seen directly behind Lizzy.



Also present was the UAE's Hamed Bin Zayed Al Nahyan, managing director of the Abu Dhabi Investment Authority: https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...or-Castle.html

----------


## Firestarter

> Since 1994, British legislation gives its secret agents the right to break the law, as long as they have the permission of a “Secretary of State”.
> This has enabled the British intelligence services to participate in a wide range of illegal activity, including murder, torture, terrorism, drug trafficking, arms sales and money laundering.


Since March of this year criminal conduct by the British authorities has been expanded even further. Where's the outrage?!?

On 1 March 2021, Queen Elizabeth added the Covert Human Intelligence Sources (Criminal Conduct) Act 2021 to the UK legislation.
This gives British intelligence agencies (MI5 and MI6) the right to engage in any criminal activities (almost without restrictions, like in the Kingdom of the Netherlands).

See on what grounds "authorisation" can be given for "criminal conduct".



> A criminal conduct authorisation is necessary on grounds falling within this subsection if it is necessary—
> 
> (a) in the interests of national security;
> (b) for the purpose of preventing or detecting crime or of preventing disorder; or
> (c) in the interests of the economic well-being of the United Kingdom.


https://www.legislation.gov.uk/ukpga...tion/1/enacted

----------


## Firestarter

In this thread I've posted about British Intelligence founding human rights organisations that cover up the crimes against humanity by the British Empire, this includes Oxfam...



> Oxfam was already formed in 1941. It is a highly secretive British intelligence organisation which fosters insurgencies under the guise of food relief.


It's amazing that so very often when I investigate "different" topics, I find information that links them together.
Now it appaers that the Dutch government is among the biggest funders of Oxfam.



> From 1989 to 2020 the biggest recipients of the Nationale Postcode Loterij billions were:
> Natuurmonumenten..........€435,5 million
> Oxfam Novib....................€418.8 million
> World Wildlife Fund..........€418.3 million
> Artsen zonder Grenzen....€391 million
> Unicef...............................€388.3 million
> LandschappenNL..............€345.1 million
> Vluchtelingenwerk............€305.2 million
> 
> ...


The-Tides-Foundation-NWO

----------


## Firestarter

I only got interested in Lord Mark Malloch Brown after learning about his connection to vote rigging company Smartmatic...
Member of Queen Elizabeth’s Privy Council Malloch Brown has been director of the little known Investec, since August 2014.

Investec appears to be some sort of holding company for companies controlled by the the British Crown.
One of the interesting subsidiaries of Investec is the notorious Rothschild & Sons (Australia).

Another Investec 1 Limited subsidiary is ISIS Management that funded the development of AVID’s console to control propaganda and election for Sir Geoffrey Pattie.
It appears that this software is used to provide propaganda newsroom copy in near real time… so that all the media broadcast the same messages worldwide.



A couple of months after the Bank of England arranged a huge profit for George Soros (who supposedly single-handedly crashed the UK Pound in September 1992), Soros used his cash to found the International Crisis Group (ICG) with Malloch Brown and Carnegie Endowment for International Peace.



See some of the trustees, officers or donors of the International Crisis Group besides Malloch Brown and George Soros:
Biden's National Security Advisor, Rhodes Scholar Jake Sullivan (of Macro Advisory Partners);
Bill Clinton;
George H.W. Bush;

Frank Giustra;
Larry Summers;
Wesley Clark;
Wim Kok (long-time Dutch PM from 1994 to 2002): https://patriots4truth.org/2018/07/0...-as-evil-does/


.



> In the UK, SERCO with Lockheed Martin and Queen Elizabeth (Golden Share) own equal shares in the Atomic Weapons Establishment (AWD). In this way they run the atomic weapons hoax, for which we’re even more terrified than the coronavirus.
> Serco also was part of a consortium running the National Nuclear Laboratory, until October 2013. Until 2015, Serco managed the UK's National Physical Laboratory.
> Elizabeth controls these companies through her various “Golden Shares” in Rio Tinto, Urenco and British Nuclear Fuels Plc. In 1923-1925, Knight of the Garter, head of the Round Table (Milner’s Kindergarten), Viscount Alfred Milner was chairman of Rio Tinto...


One of the other interesting directors of Investec Plc subsidiary Guinness Mahon Holdings Limited is Sir John Guinness, Chairman of British Nuclear Fuels. This is interesting because SERCO is controlled by Queen Elizabeth II through her golden share through British Nuclear Fuels (BNFL).
SERCO is the biggest company you've never heard of, almost completely ignored by just about all the major media outlets, whether mainstream or alternative.
.



> The following video, of only 13:28 minutes, is very informative – about the biggest company you’ve never heard of: SERCO.

----------

